# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Кто как продвигает себя через интернет?

## Regboy

Завёл тему, чтобы понять кто нашёл какие способы продвижения в сети? Делать собственный сайт не дёшево, нужно оптимизироваться, у меня есть вот такая штука http://vedushy.ru/vedushy/vse_vedushye/ там можно разместиться, какие способы используете вы?

----------


## Римма Казань

Привет!!! Я например в последнее время сижу в контакте и одноклассниках, а там есть группы, я регистрируюсь в этих группах, и уже приобрела клиентов на будущие два месяца, и провела две свадьбы, вот!

----------


## Лина М.

> Завёл тему, чтобы понять кто нашёл какие способы продвижения в сети? Делать собственный сайт не дёшево, нужно оптимизироваться, у меня есть вот такая штука


Дружище! Не пускай пыль в глаза про то, что ты открыд эту тему и сделал этот сайт, "чтобы что-то понять". Очевидно, что ты начнешь продавать места в своем каталоге. Сначала пригласишь ведущих размещаться бесплатно, а потом начнешь брать деньги за высоту позиции.
С твоей стороны было бы куда честнее и порядочнее представиться, рассказать кто ты и что ты и предложить желающим войти в твой каталог. И еще не плохо бы осветить планы по его раскрутке в сети.
Хочешь рекламировать свой каталог - делай это открыто. 
А делать из ведущих дурачков ненадо.

----------

Роза31 (06.12.2016)

----------


## Инна Р.

Конечно, интрнет активно надо использовать!
Я разными способами.
1. Свой сайт.
2.Реклама на местном свадебном портале  http://www.svadbaspb.ru/0_tamada.html
3. Группа "В контакте" (которая у меня лично нифига не работает!)  http://vkontakte.ru/club2205054
Плюс моя страничка есть на сайте агенства, но там нет моих контактов, естественно, поэтому она просто как добавка к остальным. Я пишу "Меня рекомендуют" и там уже указываю ссылку на свою страницу на сайте агенства.
Так же указываю в рекламках " Меня рекомендуют" ссылку на клуб "Тамада плюс".
Сейчас еще завела страничку в  "Мой круг" и посещаю местные форумы свадебные, пишу там по капле, но фотография и контакты висят там. Кроме того, размещаю ролики, где обязательно указываю город, имя, телефон.  Там тоже идут потихоньку просмотры... Но клиентов пока беру по РЕКЛАМЕ на свадебном портале и по газете - остальное не работает, по крайней мере сейчас пока! Но я надеюсь! :smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Лина, что за каталог? Или ты знаешь пользователя? Поделись :redface:
А тема мне кажется нужная, другое дело что она пересекается с некоторыми другими - например, про рекламу и пиар.

----------


## KAlinchik

ведущие в каталоге данном российские и я там со своим Хмельницким как...(дальше фантазия не позволяет культурно обьяснить)

----------


## Инна Р.

Вот поизучала предложенный выше сайт"Ведущий.ру"
*Regboy*, если вы там рекламируетесь, то намекните, какая из этих фото ваша?
А если вы имеете отношение к сайту и его работе, то у меня масса замечаний...
1. Нужно потратить много времени что б  понять, ведущих какого города вы рекламируете? Нашла страничку "онтакты, поняла, что владельцы сайта в Москве... а ведущие тоже Московские? непонятки... клиенты звонить выяснять не будут!
2. В контактах указан только телефон и нет электронного адреса... зачем я буду звонить по межгороду в москву, что б задать какой либо вопрос, когда можно сделать это тут же, бесплатно.
3. Если вы не указываете контакты самих артистов, а только свой телефон - зачем писать "без посредников"? Вы и есть посредник.
Ваш каталог не понравился. Посмотрите, я раньше выложила ссылку: http://www.svadbaspb.ru/0_tamada.html  - тут ведущие оплачивают рекламу, и могут свою страничку редактировать сами. И контакты свои указывать... 
4. Почему на боковой панели написано -популярные ведущие, а в центре остальные ведущие.... а висят и там и там одни и теже???

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инна. а почему у тебя два слова написано и тамада, и ведущая? Вроде, как это подразумевает одно и то же.

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет,Ириш! На свадебных форумах невесты все время озаглавливают темы так: Нужен именно ведущий, а не тамада.... или наоборот - ищу тамаду, а не ведущую...
Вот я не знаю по каким параметрам они это деля - а я буду в одном флаконе!:smile:
Кстати, именно так мне напечатали визитки в агенстве. А они знают, что делают - там менеджеры ушлые в рекламных делах.

----------


## kikotka

А еще в инете есть доски объявлений, но там все время надо обновляться (я удаляю и вновь подаю, чтоб на 1 месте быть)

----------


## Раюшка

> На свадебных форумах невесты все время озаглавливают темы так: Нужен именно ведущий, а не тамада.... или наоборот - ищу тамаду, а не ведущую...


А вот с этого места поподробнее, плиз! Объясните теперь "сЭлУ неасфальтированному",:smile: чем ведущий отличается от тамады... И, самое интересное, какой смысл вкладывают НЕВЕСТЫ в понятия "тамада" и "ведущий"?

----------


## Regboy

Ну что попробуем как-то систематизировать:
1. Группы в Одноклассниках и Вконтакте(Римма Казань кстати если есть ещё где группы эффективные отпишите)
Пост про пыль в глаза и дурачков не совсем понял, видимо писавшего часто кидают, но постараюсь повторить суть. Цитата: у меня есть вот такая штука http://vedushy.ru/vedushy/vse_vedushye/ там можно разместиться... это значит что я имею отношение к сайту, но регистрация на нём не основная тема разговора, когда я исчерпаю эту тему наверно поговорю о каталоге отдельно...
2. Сайт (свой)
3. Местные порталы праздничные (если есть)
4. Страницы агенств. 
5. Клуб Тамада плюс
6. Страничка "Мой круг" (всё это от incca, за что респект)
7. Доски объявлений в инете (от Kikotka - а киньте ссылы плиз)
Пока что такой итог, попрошу вас если есть что ещё обязательно добавить и ещё через несколько дней попробуем выстроить это по приоритетности, то есть по эффективности...
Это касается того, что было на тему, далее будет ответ по другим постам - не в тему. 
Но пока подитожим: у нас есть 7 пунктов.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> ведущие в каталоге данном российские и я там со своим Хмельницким как...(дальше фантазия не позволяет культурно обьяснить)


Здесь всё просто, не знаю будет ли какой эффект для вас, но например "Банда Дизель" висеть на моём сайте будут, насчёт "95 квартала" пока не знаю не говорил с Трофимовым, но думаю это вопрос времени, к которому мы обязательно вернёмся и я попрошу вас поучаствовать... а так если есть способы связанные ещё с инетом пишите в тему.




> Вот поизучала предложенный выше сайт"Ведущий.ру"
> *Regboy*, если вы там рекламируетесь, то намекните, какая из этих фото ваша?
> А если вы имеете отношение к сайту и его работе, то у меня масса замечаний...
> 1. Нужно потратить много времени что б  понять, ведущих какого города вы рекламируете? Нашла страничку "онтакты, поняла, что владельцы сайта в Москве... а ведущие тоже Московские? непонятки... клиенты звонить выяснять не будут!
> 2. В контактах указан только телефон и нет электронного адреса... зачем я буду звонить по межгороду в москву, что б задать какой либо вопрос, когда можно сделать это тут же, бесплатно.
> 3. Если вы не указываете контакты самих артистов, а только свой телефон - зачем писать "без посредников"? Вы и есть посредник.
> Ваш каталог не понравился. Посмотрите, я раньше выложила ссылку: http://www.svadbaspb.ru/0_tamada.html  - тут ведущие оплачивают рекламу, и могут свою страничку редактировать сами. И контакты свои указывать... 
> 4. Почему на боковой панели написано -популярные ведущие, а в центре остальные ведущие.... а висят и там и там одни и теже???


1.Я не рекламируюсь на сайте это не этично, вы правы что нет разделения по городам но это не проблема и запись в персональном аккаунте можно сделать.
2. Электронный адрес в контактах есть.
3. Я готов указывать артистов с их контатами, но при условии что артист предоставляет а)своё уникальное описание не менее двух страниц б) артист предоставляет как минимум три  видеосюжета в) артист предоставляет 15 фотографий хорошего качество  две из которых в рост г) артист называет свою цену !без понятия от!... а просто говорит моя свадьба стоит 25 или 30 или 40 как угодно - главное точная цена также есть ещё пункты но менее значительные, такие как регистрация на форуме и отзывы клиентов с на сайте....  и всё ваша страница будет с вашими контактами.
Платить ни за что не надо...(а редактировать страницу самим это не так хорошо - простите не у всех есть вкус и страница которая нравится ведущему кажется адом клиенту)
4. На боковой панели и в центре пока что одни и те же, потому что ведущих не так много рейтинг популярности формируется сам...
Но давайте я напишу об этом позже, когда открою тему про каталог и всё расскажу отдельно, а пока мне интересны способы продвижения в инете - хорошо?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Regboy*
Сайт свой раскручиваете? :wink:Смотрю, пока наши никто не повёлся....:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Раюша, невесты бесконечно спорят по этому поводу. Но, большинство считает, что тамада - это тот, кто проводит обряды, а ведущий - это тот, чья свадьба похожа на шоу или концерт. Например, в теме " Нужен ведущий, а не тамада" предлагают нашего Костю Капитана. Почему то ни в одной теме никто не называет его Тамадой  :Aga: 
Получается, что невесты называют ТАМАДОЙ тех, кто проводит традиционные свадьбы, а Европейские свадьбы,свадьбы с шоу программой или с театром одного актера - это в их понимании ВЕДУЩИЙ. :Aga:

----------


## tataluna

Делать собственный сайт не дёшево, 


*Можно на www.narod.ru сделать БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ сайт*

----------


## Инна Р.

> 3. Я готов указывать артистов с их контатами, но при условии что артист предоставляет а)своё уникальное описание не менее двух страниц б) артист предоставляет как минимум три видеосюжета в) артист предоставляет 15 фотографий хорошего качество две из которых в рост г) артист называет свою цену !без понятия от!... а просто говорит моя свадьба стоит 25 или 30 или 40 как угодно - главное точная цена также есть ещё пункты но менее значительные, такие как регистрация на форуме и отзывы клиентов с на сайте.... и всё ваша страница будет с вашими контактами.


Вот тут не поняла совсем.... Если ваш каталог имеет коммерческую структуру - какая вам разница, сколько стоит ведущий, есть ли у него хорошие фото или нет
и что значит "уникальное описание" на 2 страницы????  На 2 страницы можно от рождения биографию написать и полный сценарий???
Требования ваши не совсем уместны... Клиенты не будут читать 2 страницы, даже если их содержание будет уникальным!!!

А про то, что редактировать самим - это не есть хорошо, тут я не согласна. Я вот год не могу выпросить сменить мою фотографию в одном каталоге - хоть в суд иди. 
Тоже самое с фото и видео материалами с торжеств - все время появляется новый материал и хочется поменять... но не допросишься! А про вкус - так текс и несколько фото не могут испортить (так же как и украсить) предложеный ваи дизайн. 
Я написала про ваш каталог - " не понравился" - это относится не к дизайну, а к вышеперечисленным непоняткам с городами и контактами ведущих.
Короче, я бы разместилась в вашем каталоге, но 2 уникальных страницы считаю лишним! А про остальное можно договариваться по ходу.
Еще хочется понять в чем ваша выгода... если вы с артистов деньги за размещение в каталоге не берете, и отрицаете ваше посредничество (если контакты будут личные выставлены).... то зачем вам этот каталог?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Вот еще забыла добавить - http://www.prazdnik-sam.ru/spb/orgspb.html  - каталог бесплатный, подобный вашему, но попроще - без фоток и видео, но с кантактами. Давным давно разместила там объявление - клиенты пока на него не ссылались. Значит тоже не очень эффективно! Думаю, что каталоги будут работать эфективно, только когда они привязаны к одной определенной местности. Москва - так Московские ведущие.

----------


## LapNik

*Regboy*
*По первому пункту Вашего предыдущего поста:* хочу попросить Вас "Не смешить мои тапочки". Не рекламируется он... Кому Вы, уважаемый, чешете?!
*По второму пункту:* Вы так удачно их (контакты) запрятали внизу страницы. Не мешало бы продублировать их в шапке каждой страницы. А-то как-то белым по сине-голубому... если хочешь, фиг (это слово можно менять по усмотрению) наскочишь.
_По третьему пункту:_ Я понимаю, что колхоз - дело добровольное. Хочешь вступай, не хочешь - расстрелляем, но как-то ваши слова расходятся с тем, что я смог прочитать на промках ведущих, которые уже там висят (нет, я понимаю, что их контакты там не размещены, но как вообще понимать (в частности) фразу "Игорь - ведущий первого популярного радио!"? Что считать первым и что популярным?..)
*По четвертому пункту:* Я так полагаю, что рейтинг формируется по количеству просмотров аккаунта?.. Если так, то я вообще не вижу в нем смысла, еще и с отзывами типа "Элитная бижутерия, украшения, аксессуары, мода и стиль - компания Selena!" или "Офигенные просто!!". Разделы вообще модерируются?

А по поводу открытия вами темы о вашем каталоге... посмотрю я, что скажет наш админ на этот счет... (почитай пункт 13 правил форума). Не рекламируется он... "Ха!" (второй раз)

Пы. Сы.: Еще забыл спросить. А раздел "Сценарии" вашего каталога откуда планируется наполнять?
Мой Вам совет: Требуйте от ведущих ( а лучше от тех, кто хочет попасть к вам в разделы "Транспорт", "Площадка и еда", ну... на крайняк "Фото и видео") как одно из условий публикации на страницах сайта. Включите себе в третий пункт. И обязательно, чтоб были оригинальные/авторские. 
Если будет так, то мы (добрая половина этого форума) будем постоянными посетителями Вашего каталога. Честно-честно!!!

А так, сайт сделан красиво. Только у меня поле "Мегапоиск" в отведенный ему овал не помещается, ну и белый текст на полутонах теряется.




> Еще хочется понять в чем ваша выгода... если вы с артистов деньги за размещение в каталоге не берете, и отрицаете ваше посредничество (если контакты будут личные выставлены).... то зачем вам этот каталог?:biggrin:


Он с клиентов брать деньги будет за предоставление доступа к каталогу

----------


## Инна Р.

*intermag*,
 Коль, а кто платить будет???? в инете полно бесплатных (для клиентов) каталогов! Лучше уж тогда с артистов брать за рекламу... :redface: Короче, в вопросах получения выгоды я ноль! Но они меня интересуют!

----------


## LapNik

Инна, я тогда уж править то соощение не буду, а смайл здесь поставлю :biggrin:
ШУТЮ!
По любому с публикаторов деньги пойдут!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

:Oj: :biggrin::biggrin: Поняла! За деньги я лучше в Питере проплачу на хорошо раскрученных ресурсах (мне  и туда то жалковато пока, мало посещают их пока) :Aga: .

----------


## Димитрий

мда, лохотрон однако :biggrin:

----------


## LapNik

Да здесь как-то и не лохотрон. Вроде развода и нет, но за дураков (не понятно почему) держат.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребят, а че вы сразу так агрессивно - почему за дураков держат? человек начинает дело, не знает как начать о нем беседовать с незнакомыми людьми, а в мнениях нуждается. Так же как мы нуждаемся в хорошей, работающей рекламе. так может, если мы будем обсуждать эти вопросы и с держателями рекламных площадей- это будет успешно???:redface:

----------


## LapNik

Ну, тогда буду по теме:
*- СПАМ.*
Берешь и по электронным адресам всех домов пристарелых свои предложения кидаешь: "Провожу свадьбы (с нерезидентами) и в последний путь. Дешево, весело. От вас согласие не обязательно."
*- подобным образом как и на этом форуме.*
Прикидываешься "ни чО не знаю, техничкой роблю", регишься на форуме, открываешь тему "2000$ за склейку конвертов". Всё. Пипл хавает.

Ну,.. как мои пять копеек? Итого уже девять способов.
Кто чего еще предложит?

С нетерпением жду новой темы про каталог, которую нам обещали ранее.

----------


## diogen

*innca*,



> и что значит "уникальное описание" на 2 страницы????


Страница уникального контента для сайта у фрилансеров стоит примерно 10 баксов. Без уникального контента сайт не может подняться в рейтинге. Человек не зарабатывает на этом, а экономит 20 баксов на раскрутке сайта. Для раскрутки нужно примерно 200 страниц - статей с авторскими текстами. Именно по таким критериям сейчас работают поисковики. А выгода будет потом,после появления на раскрученном сайте коммерческой рекламы. Не от ведущих. а от кабаков,например. И кончайте человека пинать.ну пиарится,притом не самым глупым образом. А вот тему интересную поднял. Я много чего в интернете попробовал.Пока не работает НИЧЕГО. Контакт абсолютно не рабочая история в плане заказчиков. Их там просто нет.

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя привет!!! тебя там пиарят на нашем свадебном портале  :biggrin:. Почему ты там не разместишься в галерее ведущих??? :redface:
Знаю, что свадьбы не любишь - но тоже ведь работа... Вон там на 15 человек дама не может дорогущего ведущего найти...  :Aga:  Хочешь, я ей тебя предложу?
Тема действительно, интересная! 
Кость - не пропадай! :Aga:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Я не пропадаю...Я читаю иногда..Вот появилась интересная тема - готов пообсуждать...У нас же других путей кроме интернета нет...Давал модуль в декабрьском номере "На невском"..15 штук и ни одного звонка...Остается только интернет...

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну что не ответил, свадьба на 15 чел - предложить твои услуги?:smile:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Да ради бога...А почему она найти не может..? И себя чё не предложишь..?

----------


## Инна Р.

Она ищет мужчину, дорогущего, многих спросила - все отказали, кто занят, кто не работает с маленькими компаниями - у них шоу... Вот тут написала  http://www.svadbaspb.ru/12.shtml?idq...=9&last=1#ans1
там о тебе тема есть - почитываешь?

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Посмотрел..Спасибо..ты бы туда ещё ссылку прилепила...А то как они меня найдут..
А форум этот иногда читаю..Но там сплошной самопиар..Как в Контакте..Есть ли там невесты - непонятно..

----------


## Ильич

У именя в инттернете работает городской форум по которому я имею 30% заказов
http://www.zabor.zp.ua/forum/viewforum.php?f=21

----------


## skomorox

*diogen*,

О! Пропажа нашлась! :Vah:  Жив курилка! :biggrin:Рада видеть!  :Pivo:  ТокА чЁ же опять с красными минусами?:mad: Это у тебя хроническая краснуха-почесуха на нашем форуме  чтоль?:biggrin:

----------


## diogen

*Ильич*,
 А у нас такого форума в Питере нет...
*skomorox*,
 Это у вашего форума хроническая почесуха...Если говорить мягко..

----------


## skomorox

*diogen*,



> Это у вашего форума хроническая почесуха...Если говорить мягко..
> __________________


это точно, кто-то, видимо, болен (тобой)!:biggrin: А может, это любофф у них к тебе?:rolleyes:

----------


## diogen

*skomorox*,
 Ага...А теперь по теме..
Есть ещё один путь...Просто сайт никому не нужен...Он должен быть раскручен..А раскрутка стоит дороже производства раз в сто..Вот думаю на своем сайте сделать обмен банерами с праздничными порталами. Некоторые порталы на это идут...Сам баннер мой читать никто не будет..Это понятно..Но как ссылка для раскрутки может сработать...Кстати..Наконец-то наполнил первую( и то еле руки дошли) страницу своего второго сайта...

----------


## skomorox

> на своем сайте сделать обмен банерами с праздничными порталами.


точно! У нас (за кардоном) уже это давно есть. У меня на сайте тоже  баннер от русскоговорящего портала подвешен. Иначе - они тебя к себе в раздел "Праздники, музыка, рестораны" не запустят, только, если их баннер на своём сайте разместишь! Ну и правильно - и им выгодно и мне не обременительно. Обоюдная выгода.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ильич*,
 И как ваш Забор модерируют??? удаляют ваши (ведущих) сообщения, говоря - что это пиар или реклама? Или наоборот - удаляю плохие отзывы, если вдруг неадекват какой гадость напишет??? Что б брать работу с ФОРУМА - надо быть большим спецом по пиару - шаг в право, шаг в лево (слово вправо., слово влево :biggrin:) и прощай репутация! Молодец, если у тебя получается  :Aga:  в режиме форума брать клиентуру! Респект! :biggrin:

----------


## Regboy

> *Regboy*
> Сайт свой раскручиваете? :wink:Смотрю, пока наши никто не повёлся....:smile:


Мне нечего на это ответить к сожалению, у меня нет цели никого разводить.




> Делать собственный сайт не дёшево, 
> 
> *Можно на www.narod.ru сделать БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ сайт*


Вот это в тему и хочется понять какие каналы работают кроме сайта?




> Вот тут не поняла совсем.... Если ваш каталог имеет коммерческую структуру - какая вам разница, сколько стоит ведущий, есть ли у него хорошие фото или нет
> и что значит "уникальное описание" на 2 страницы????  На 2 страницы можно от рождения биографию написать и полный сценарий???
> Требования ваши не совсем уместны... Клиенты не будут читать 2 страницы, даже если их содержание будет уникальным!!!


Клиент готов читать 10страниц лишь бы знать кого покупает.





> _По третьему пункту:_  (в частности) фразу "Игорь - ведущий первого популярного радио!"? Что считать первым и что популярным?..)
> 
> Он с клиентов брать деньги будет за предоставление доступа к каталогу


Есть такое радио 102.5FM попса бывшая

а про доступ - бред.

Да была затронута тема сценариев беру я их и могу брать от себя написано было много правда не все разместишь, но например корпоратив "Совета Федерации" или например свадьба там Алдонина... но есть те которые можно разместить, что я и буду делать.



> *innca*,
> 
> Страница уникального контента для сайта у фрилансеров стоит примерно 10 баксов. Без уникального контента сайт не может подняться в рейтинге. Человек не зарабатывает на этом, а экономит 20 баксов на раскрутке сайта. Для раскрутки нужно примерно 200 страниц - статей с авторскими текстами. Именно по таким критериям сейчас работают поисковики. А выгода будет потом,после появления на раскрученном сайте коммерческой рекламы. Не от ведущих. а от кабаков,например. И кончайте человека пинать.ну пиарится,притом не самым глупым образом. А вот тему интересную поднял. Я много чего в интернете попробовал.Пока не работает НИЧЕГО. Контакт абсолютно не рабочая история в плане заказчиков. Их там просто нет.


Спасибо за этот пост, именно из-за поисковиков нужно две страницы это верно... Да и вообще как-то приятно что есть адекватный человек.

Но тогда, чтобы немного развеять пункт про цены цена должна быть конкретной без пункта (от) потому что:

Я сам работаю ведущим очень долго и очень много, клиентов была куча, мне кажется сомнительной ситуация на рынке услуг, почему да потому что меня агенства продают за 70-100 тысяч рублей, я получаю 40 - 60 но заказы есть на прямую то есть 50 на 50 агенства и напрямую, клиенты говорят что это кошмар мы могли бы делать четыре праздника в год, но из-за посредников делаем два или один, так вот итоговая цель площадки, актуальные цены от исполнителей, площадок и так далее - чтобы клиент имел реальное представление. Поэтому нужны чёткие цены, хорошие фото, и многое другое - а прибыль, какая разница я подниму эту тему отдельно хорошо, а пока что кто как двигается в сети, очень прошу вас.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *skomorox*,
>  Ага...А теперь по теме..
> Есть ещё один путь...Просто сайт никому не нужен...Он должен быть раскручен..А раскрутка стоит дороже производства раз в сто..Вот думаю на своем сайте сделать обмен банерами с праздничными порталами. Некоторые порталы на это идут...Сам баннер мой читать никто не будет..Это понятно..Но как ссылка для раскрутки может сработать...Кстати..Наконец-то наполнил первую( и то еле руки дошли) страницу своего второго сайта...


+ ещё один пункт обмен баннерами, но в случае если у вас есть свой сайт.
+ ещё пункт от себя недавно узнал что на гугле можно заказать платный сервис как объявление, для него не нужен сайт при заказе формируется небольшая страничка...выясню и уточню.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Да и вообще как-то приятно что есть адекватный человек.


А все остальные, типа не адвекваты...  :Vah: 
Ну да ладно, проехали! :biggrin:
Очень хочется познакомиться с ведущим, которого тоже обижают агенства. Может представитесь и фоточку вставите?  :Aga:

----------


## diogen

*Regboy*,



> меня агенства продают за 70-100 тысяч рублей,


А вы где это такой дорогой..? Москва..? Есть где посмотреть..?



> на гугле можно заказать платный сервис как объявление


Гугл не воодушевляет..Все пешеходы пользуются Яндексом...А невесты в основном - пешеходы...

----------


## Regboy

> А все остальные, типа не адвекваты... 
> Ну да ладно, проехали! :biggrin:
> Очень хочется познакомиться с ведущим, которого тоже обижают агенства. Может представитесь и фоточку вставите?


Нет вовсе не неадектватные, просто столько грязи сразу, именно это неадекватно. А агентства меня не обижают, а наоборот любят. Но индустрия хочет рынка: чистого и открытого. Я представлюсь ещё ок.  А пока могу сказать что нас из Москвы к вам в Питер возят вести иногда. Вот, например, должен был вести новый год у "Зенита", но у них мероприятие вроде отменилось - хотя уж билеты покупали.

----------


## diogen

*Regboy*,
 Да и нас иногда к вам возят...Но редко..Своих девать некуда..Вот эта тема мне очень интересна..Если вы связаны с прокатом..

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если вы связаны с прокатом..


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Точно и нас куда нибудь  возят и прокатывают...  :Ok: . Меня в НГ в Рощино увезли и тоже прокатили - отменили НГ ночь :biggrin:.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*diogen*,
 Кость, а че ты себе директора не заведешь, спеца ? Пусть суетится. Процентик какой от контрактов??? :smile:

----------


## LapNik

Тема очень даже интересная. И обсуждалась в различных темах и уже не однократно. И не только Интернет был рассмотрен в качестве площадки для пиара.
Только Вы уж, Regмальчик, посмотрите как вы преподнесли свою тему. Ни тебе "Здрассьте", ни "Нас...". Чистой воды реклама своего каталога (красивооформленного, еще раз повторюсь), но в столь размытой форме.
И для чего это? Помните Козьму Пруткова "Нельзя объять необъятное".
На кой ляд Вам Гугл, группы в социальных сетях, страницы агентств, если у Вас свой самостоятельный проект?

И реально хочется уже увидеть если не товар лицом, то, хотя бы, лицо товара. За что господа заказчики выкладывают до 100 тыров. На что ровняться?

_Мысли в слух: А мы-то страдаем... заказ слетел на 8 тыщ. Тут такие корпоративы побоку._

----------


## Инна Р.

:mad::mad::mad:
Блин, надоела ребята эта ваша мышинная игра с минусами!
Костя, тебя кто седня наминусил? Подписались? Ответь пож... Мне очень интересно, кто из нашего форума такой упертый...
Или сами признавайтесь или пойду у Николая спрашивать!!! :Aga: 
Сегодня за что? Тетками вас никто не обозвал вроде!  :Vah:  Разговор по делу... 
Противно, ей богу! Воспитывать вас бесполезно, но еще раз сказать, что я возмущена вашим бараньим уперством и мне за вас стыдно!  :Jopa: 
Кость, ответь мне, пожайлуста - подписались или нет?

----------


## skomorox

> Мне очень интересно, кто из нашего форума такой упертый...


наверное, геологи!:biggrin::rolleyes:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Не...Не подписались...Да какая мне к чёрту разница...Наверное Оптимистка в тему заходила..Судя по её благодарности Интермагу..А насчет директора..Директор берёт себе от 15 до 50 процентов...Нафиг он мне нужен...Тем более,что спецов нет..Я сам спец в этом деле....Только ленивый..

----------


## LapNik

Ну, п..ц, нашли крайнего! Да и у Люды репутация, которая на весы влияет, далеко не 35 (вчера у Кости было -10, помните?)
Я в твою сторону даже не смотрел.
Хотел про твой второй сайт спросить (тот который "Перцы" или нет?), так и то не стал нажимать "Отправить". Удалил во избежании всякой байды.
Кстати, тема уходит во флуд (не замечаете?).

----------


## Инна Р.

У Кости было вчера +7, или +10, ну да ладно.... опять проехали:mad:
По теме. Как совсем недавно в теме про рекламу писала Мазайкина, реклама изживает себя и расцветает пиар. Интернет, как нельзя лучше подходит для этого. Никто не знает, кто там за аватаркой... невеста или специалист по пиару. Только плати... Платить надо в конторы, подобные этой  http://greenpr.ru/price/hidden.html  ,
Кстати, кто то недавно писал, что не знает что такое скрытый маркетинг на форумах ...почитайте по ссылкам.  И правда. поизучала наших ведущих - многие из них  уже не светятся на каждом сантиметре экрана. И фото не найдешь и кантакты не так просто найти... зато на свадебном форуме только о них и говорят... До тошноты много говорят, без конца открывают темки: нужны свежие отзывы о таком то... а что их искать, если там в соседней теме 240 страниц отзывов именно о нем.  :Aga: 
Думаю, что на сегодня - это самый действенный способ! Но он мне категорически не нравится. Я лучше на рекламе посижу.
Костя, про группы в Контакте...
Посмотри группу Милы Васюткинской.. почти 1500  человек. группа живет, общается В контакте и в реале, думаю и заказы от туда приходят у Милы.
http://vkontakte.ru/club975695  Просто надо там самим для начала много общаться и каждый день приглашать туда народ. У меня тоже не получается, а вот тем, кто хорошо и интересно пишет - можно пробовать!  :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

У меня есть группа в Контакте, там более 600 человек, а толку - ноль целых, фиг десятых...

----------


## diogen

*intermag*,
 да я не про тебя...Проехали..Про сайт..Нет, не Перцы...kkapitan.ru...
*innca*,
 Милу знаю..Даже работал с ней..Там другая история..У неё сначала было сто тысяч свадеб а потом она открыла группу...Старые наработки...И заказы ей приходят по сарафану..Я с ней говорил...Группа у неё - это просто как сайт...Информация..

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*diogen*,
ЙЁПРСТ! 
КУКУШОНОК, НЕ ПОВЕРИШЬ, НО РАДА ВИДЕТЬ! 
Только что вспоминала - не икалось?????????

----------


## diogen

*pypss*,
 Не..Не икалось..А чё вспоминала..?

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя, а что ты думаешь про пиар????  http://greenpr.ru/price/hidden.html ,

----------


## Ильич

> И как ваш Забор модерируют??? удаляют ваши (ведущих) сообщения, говоря - что это пиар или реклама? Или наоборот - удаляю плохие отзывы, если вдруг неадекват какой гадость напишет??? Что б брать работу с ФОРУМА - надо быть большим спецом по пиару - шаг в право, шаг в лево (слово вправо., слово влево ) и прощай репутация! Молодец, если у тебя получается  в режиме форума брать клиентуру! Респект!


Никак не модерируют, и гадости пишут и ругаются и хвалят иногда и матом кроют. Вольница батьки Махно.НО реально много работы с этого прибывает.. ибо ничего другого нет.

----------


## Инна Р.

Понятно. А у нас модерируют, еще как... поэтому реально там ниче не взять. там разговаривают о 6 фамилиях и все! :smile:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Хорошо думаю...Пример тому - Диоген..От ярого неприятия Ильичем в начале и...размещением им моих ссылок на своем форуме ныне..за что ему спасибо...Ильич,не подумай ничего..Это я как пример наличия мозгов...зачем ты думаешь ,мы с Мазайкиной затеяли раздел шоу-бизнес..? Именно для клиентов..
Только вот в нашем случае этот маркетинг практически не работает..Ибо..Первый пункт у этих "Гринов" - форумы с целевой аудиторией..Но проблем в том,что форумов с нашей целевой аудиторией практически нет..Клиенты на форумы не заходят...Этот бизнес в инете совсем не развит..Вообще интернет-бизнес работает только на тех,кто связан с софтом,железом или кликами на ******у...Здесь нет покупателей..Надеюсь - пока..Читаю Свадьбу-спб...Единственный не мёртвый форум по свадьбам..Но 90 процентов постов - пиар...Невест практически нет..Тот же Дима,которого я знаю лет 10 и который на этом форуме постов 10000 написал,не поимел ни одного заказа с форума...Я с ним говорил..То же самое в Контакте..Зайди в любую группу по праздникам..Постятся только исполнители..Заказчиков нет...Но...Я думаю, что надо пробовать создавать наши темы на других,не праздничных форумах и потихоньку пиарить свои дела...Только это очень долго..Допустим на авто-форуме создать тему в разделе юмор и прилепить свое видео...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Предлагаю в этой теме как раз пошевелить мозгами в этом направлении..Кидайте идеи..пусть самые идиотские..Обдумаем..  А кто это мне тут уже плюсов понаставил..? Кончайте пиаром кривым заниматься..

----------


## skomorox

> Но проблем в том,что форумов с нашей целевой аудиторией практически нет..Клиенты на форумы не заходят...


Согласна. 
В Одноклассниках есть куча свадебных и праздничных форумов и там болтаются в основном сами ведущие. Заходят иногда невесты, что-то спросят. Так потом целая свора одних и тех же лиц, начинают обливать друг друга гов...м, чтобы эти невесты обратили внимание именно на них. 
Я в эти форумы захожу уже год, почти не участвуя в дискуссиях. Мне за год пришёл оттуда только один заказ. Я в эти группы захожу только ради развлечения -  почитать перепалку ведущих, а потом написать короткую (лёгкий пиар) обвинительную  или примирительную речь (в зависимости, как они все перегрызлись - с угрозами приехать и морды набить друг другу, или так, слегка только покусали друг друга),:biggrin: и снова там не показываюсь долго. 
Нечего там ловить, в виде заказов - это однозначно.

----------


## Марья

Доброй ночки всем! Ровно год как я использую интернет и в своих личных целях. Как раз в апреле сайт запустила и группу в контакте открыла. Еще понемножку свечусь на тюменском свадебном портале. Самый действенный у меня получается контакт. Сейчас в группе 420 человек, это самое большое количество за год. Вообще стабильности никакой нет - число то падает почти до 300, то опять растет. Ну в принципе это и понятно - одни женятся, им тема становится неинтересной, другие приходят им на смену. Прошлым летом всего три свадьбы взяла из контакта, в этом на сегодняшний день из 20 заказов - 16 контакт, 3 СР, 1 свадебный портал. Сайт как таковой не работает, за год всего раз заказчик аж из Волгограда через поисковик на него вышел. Но поскольку в контакте адрес сайта указан, то заказчики приходя с контакта говорят одну и ту же схему: увидели Вас в контакте, решили посмотреть сайт, прочитали все от корки до корки и решили, что Вы - именно то, что нам нужно...Поэтому, даже если сайт будет вот таким приложением, буду все равно его поддерживать.

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя, я вот дня три назад уже зарегилась как раз на автомобильном форуме, правда свадебном - ЛимоПитер http://www.limopeter.ru/forum/index.php  Правда он новый похоже - там пока мертво... но может заработает?

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 посмотрел форум Лимо..Он не мертвый..Он новый..Через год будет понятно..Не..Я имел в виду форумы типа - владельцы кабриолетов Ауди и т.д. там где клиент с деньгами, а не тематические форумы..

----------


## ЖасМи

> Кидайте идеи..пусть самые идиотские..Обдумаем..


Ой... Не очень я разбираюсь в Инетовском пиаре. Но будучи не совсем спокойным человеком, вроде как неплохо разбираюсь просто в значении слова "ПИАР", испытав на себе все его плюсы и минусы ( ну может не все, загнула чуток, но всё-таки). Не хочу показаться занудой, но мне так кажется. что здесь слегка путают значение этого слова с другими, которые идут собственно в связке с этим словом. 
Пиар (англ. PR — сокращение от public relations — связи с общественностью) - это деятельность, направленная на формирование общественного мнения о чем-либо (товаре, человеке, компании, событии). По другому, по простому, можно ещё сформулировать так - это деятельность, направленная на повышение или занижении репутации человека как такового перед клиентами, привлечение внимания прямого рынка сбыта. Реклама - это не пиар, мнение клиентов о моей работе - это не пиар, количество заказов - тоже не пиар. Пиар входит в понятие  *маркетинг*, где выделяются четыре основных направления деятельности шоубиза, связанных с продвижением - пиар, стимулирование интереса к моей деятельности, реклама и прямой сбыт моих услуг. Путая эти понятия, обязательно какое-то направление выпадет из поля зрения. Т.е. будет нарушен маркетинг и должного эффекта не будет. 
Самыми первыми пиар стали применять в Америке, когда проводились пиар-ходы "из грязи в князи". До сих пор по свету ходят легенды  о нищем недоучке, впоследствии который породил и встал у руля огромной корпорации Майкрософт и сколотил миллиарды долларов ( Билл Гейтс). На чём родился пиар, на том и держится эффект и по сей день. Эффект "какой плохой - да нет, это оговор" до сих пор самый яркий пиар-ход. Ну, это я пустилась уже в дебри. Так о чём это я?
Я это к тому, что если кому-то нужен правильный маркетинг - вы должны пройти все три его направления - и как результат этого пути образуется четвёртое направление. Т.е. Пиар-компания (ТЫ)--- в чём ты хорош, а лучше неповторим (ТВОЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ)--- реклама(ПРОДВИЖЕНИЕ  ТВОИХ УСЛУГ)--- и только потом СБЫТ. 
Но... я ничего не понимаю в раскрутке, продвижении услуг в Инете, поскольку не знаю всех возможностей Инета именно в плане маркетинга. Хотя вижу и слышу, что это неплохая машина для движухи наших услуг. Если я залезу в эту область, то это можно будет сравнить проезд на мерседесе по бездорожью... 
Если чем-то кому-то помогла, хорошо. А пока больше ни как не могу родить каких-то новых идей...

----------


## Инна Р.

> а не тематические форумы..


Я поняла. Это мне не осилить. Там надо общаться, по интересам... мне их машины не интересны и я долго не выдюжу! А там надо долго... Хотя мысль отличная! Сразу большое колличество новых знакомств.  :Ok:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ой, ребята. разбудили вы мои мозги по теме маркетинга. Всколыхнув в себе те знания, которыми владею, в голове начала прокручиваться работа над своими ошибками. 
Во всём мире к пиару люди относятся нормально. Но только не в нашеи случае. Когда Костя пиарил себя на форуме, показывая какой он бывает плохой и хороший - сколько упрёков и нападок тогда было. Нормально воспринимали его только единицы. Да и сейчас тот пиар продолжает работать. Только не он уже себя пиарит, а мы сами. Сначала минусуют его, потом в знак несогласия другие плюсами закидывают (каюсь, я в их числе :rolleyes:). Ещё одна яркая личность - Лина. В её сатьях тоже прослеживаются пиар-ходы. И, ребят, это нормально! :Aga:  Просто говорит она не как о себе, а как о третьем лице. И те, кто возмущался не думал о том, что она, создавая планки профессионального ведущего, очень много и усердно работает над своим профессионализмом. Потому что конкретно о её работе в статьях не сказано ни слова. Костя, Лина, вы уж извините. что прошлась словом по вам.  :flower: . С уважением отношусь и к Лине, и к Косте. 
Теперь о себе, о своих ошибках. Вот я сторонюсь создавать вокруг себя такую шумиху. Может прошлый опыт негативного пиара, может в мозгах что надо менять, но ни я , ни мне никто этого самого пиара не создаёт. Я немало говорю о своей работе,понимая, что работаю лучше многих ведущих в нашей местности,   занимаюсь рекламой, но меня клиент не знает. Вот это-то и плохо. 
Вот теперь я подошла к своему предложению. Но, не судите строго, потому что опять-таки напоминаю, что ничего не понимаю в Интернет- продвижении. Я предлагаю нам друг другу помочь. Практически все имеют свои страницы в Контакте, у кого-то есть свои группы. Кто-то в Одноклассниках, в Мир тесен, ещё где... Если ребята выложат  ссылки на свои рекламные страницы в Инете, я вложу свои пять копеек в пиар этого человека. Только естественно, что это должно быть грамотно и без лжи. Но например, почему бы мне не поблагодарить человека на его странице, если он мне реально помог на этом форуме или я в отчёте увидела проделанную работу. Или я оценила те качества, которые раскрылись в данном человеке... В это время, Инна, например, на своей странице вывешивает объявление о какой- нибудь завлекушке - акции, новом виде услуг, промоушене (ой, реклама нового партнёра по бизнесу), рассылает сообщения участникам группы с картинкой этого новшества и ссылкой, а также приглашает новых участников. Мне кажется, что если слаженно сработает группа поддержки, то это должно сработать. По крайней мере движуха должна быть... Что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,



> Когда Костя пиарил себя на форуме,


тут один нюанс...как раз на форуме я себя не пиарил...Я просто говорил о том,что я делаю на площадке...И это не вписывалось в установленные нормы...Ибо..Здесь нет смысла пиарится..Но привел пример про Диогена, как пример сработавшего хода,сыгравшего на психологии большинства местных жителей..Просто так получилось...При этом совершенно откровенно выкладывал свои ролики...Это был аргумент..А вот на свадебном форуме такая стратегия не работает..Я пару раз написал то что думаю...Даже не о себе, а о тамадинстве..Ну вы знаете, что я мог об этом написать..Так меня забанили сразу..
И хозяин сказал,что это частный сайт и пошел я в жопу со своими мыслями..(Минусовики..Не забудьте тут написать,что хозяин был прав и молодец..А то как то традиция нарушится...)Но пиариться,закосив под дурака у меня не получается...Как и вести программы в таком стиле...За что сегодня,кстати, был руган коллегами...Ибо пафосный концерт вел,как хотел..

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Жасмин*,
Теперь по твоей мысли...Беда в том,что мы сильно привязаны к региону...И мне совершенно бессмысленны клиенты,проживающие в г.Пикалево...А твои послания будут читать только они...У нас же прикладные группы в Контакте...У меня есть группа взрослого юмора...Она для читателей..Мне всё равно где живут её участники..А вот группа по Перцам..Там мне интересны только питерцы и москвичи...Как совместить эти вещи..? А сама мысль хорошая..Надо понять смысл..И технологию..

----------


## ЖасМи

> Надо понять смысл..


Костя, вижу что не правильно понял. 



> У нас же прикладные группы в Контакте...У меня есть группа взрослого юмора...Она для читателей..Мне всё равно где живут её участники..


Костя давай я объясню на примере я---ты--- Инна. Я вкладываю свои пять копеек в твой пиар. По твоим ссылкам, котрые ты располагаешь в своей подписи, я захожу на твои контактные страницы, и пишу сообщение, которое создаст о тебе какое-то мнение. Например... Я пишу о том, что хочу заказать твои услуги для определённого клиента и спрашиваю - что ты можешь предложить? Ты коротенько допустим, отвечаешь, тут же подхватывает Инна как землячка, что ты САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ КАНДИДАТ для удовлетворения потребностей моих клиентов, потому что.... И пошла движуха по твоему пиару... кто-то  То же самое и в Москве, раз нужны московские клиенты. Это так, коротенько. Здесь же главное чтоб вокруг тебя как человека была возня. А когда уже клиенты отзываться начнут - чуть-чуть ещё огня - и в сторону. Но Кость, о том, чтобы люди заглядывали в это время на твою страницу или в группу, ты должен сам позаботится. Допустим, с утра кинул сообщения, которые привлекут участников твоей группы, выжал ещё 40 приглашений - к вечеру тот самый пиар-ход. 
А так, всё правильно, тебя и не должна интересовать моя клиентура... Тем более, что клиентура твоего формата уже на Кипре квартир напокупала... Если сочтёшь нужным, вспомнишь о том, что какая-то Жасмин с Пикалёва нуждается в пиаре, сходил по ссылке в подписи, кинул свои 5 копеек на её страницу - и я рада. 
Сейчас понятно?

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Ага...Понятно...Только это к предыдущему разговору..На какой площадке пиариться..??? Контакт..? По моему там не бывает клиентов..Я там заказчиков не видел..Это первое..Второе..А не глупо будет,если в твоей группе персонаж из Питера будет отзывы о тебе писать..?Или создавать абстрактных виртуальных персонажей..? Но есть над чем подумать..5 копеек могут дать выхлоп,но если найти результативный ресурс...

----------


## ЖасМи

> А не глупо будет,если в твоей группе персонаж из Питера будет отзывы о тебе писать.


:biggrin: ещё КАКОЙ! персонаж! Конечно же глупо! Тем более  там нажав на имя, можно проверить всю информацию о человеке, который написал сообщение. Нет, там вранья нельзя. иначе можно сделать только хуже. И главное продумать реальный грамотный пиар-ход. То, что Я могу заинтересоваться твоими услугами или кто другой будь-то даже с Украины и Германии - это нормально. А вот то, что ТЫ вдруг захочешь воспользоваться моими услугами, тамады с Муходрищенска - это не в одну сказку не влезет. :biggrin:.



> На какой площадке пиариться..???


На той, какие координаты ты дашь. Контакт, сайт, портал... что там ещё есть в интернете? На любой, где есть клиенты. А кстати, про контакт. У Мариши же Контакт работает только вьёт! Может не с того сегмента рынка людей приглашаешь на свои страницы?... и я тоже :biggrin:.

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,



> На той, какие координаты ты дашь


Если б я знал...сам бы уже давно пиарился..Если найду такой ресурс - попробуем..Пока можно подумать о ходах..Думаю,возможны такие моменты...Допустим всем своим друзьям в контакте разослать ссылку на ролик..Но от себя..Чтоб на спам не было похоже...тут надо скорее играть не на отзывах,а на рейтинге...Чтоб страница или ролик в рейтинге поднимался..По числу участников или просмотров..Пока вот такая мысль...Открой тему - Кто готов поучаствовать во взаимном пиаре...пусть записываются..Только чтоб по чеснаку..

----------


## ЖасМи

> .Пока можно подумать о ходах..


О! Здесь я как рыба в воде! Не зря же у маркетологов училась. Хошь - целую компанию составлю. Только мне нужно знать чётко, кого ты видишь в своих клиентах, чтобы правильно определить сектора и сегменты твоего рынка. 



> .тут надо скорее играть не на отзывах,а на рейтинге...Чтоб страница или ролик в рейтинге поднимался..По числу участников или просмотров..


 А вот тут скажи, от количества посещений и участников поднимается рейтинг? Где он отражается? ( не удивляйся вопросам. Вот где я профан, так это в том, как работает механизм раскрутки в Инете)




> Открой тему - Кто готов поучаствовать во взаимном пиаре...пусть записываются..Только чтоб по чеснаку..


А разве эта тема не об этом? И куда записываться? Что значит - записываться? Просто кто согласен - размещает свои ссылки в подписи, и всё... Ведь прежде чем сделать это, человек всё равно перечитает наш с тобой разговор.

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,



> Что значит - записываться?


я имею в виду тему с чисто списком..Здесь согласных не найдешь потом среди обсуждений...Человек пишет всего один пост...Я готов..Могу то-то и то-то...Могу в Контакте..Могу на своем сайте разместить ссылки..Могу громко поорать на площади..



> от количества посещений и участников поднимается рейтинг


Например на ютубе поиск зависит от количества просмотров...задаешь в поиск - свадьбы..Первыми вылезают ролики с наибольшим количеством просмотров..В поисковиках по инету не так..Там всё зависит от количества ссылок на твой сайт с других сайтов..
Ещё есть такая штука,как посев,пиратский маркетинг..Кто на каких форумах болтается,лепит там ссылки на нужный ему ресурс...На видео или на сайт..Это примерно то, о чём мы говорили..Только там ссылка действительно интересная должна быть..Иначе сочтут за тупой спам..У меня мои ребята хотели заняться таким маркетингом на ютубе..Провокационные ролики делать..Сделали несколько со мной...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сделали несколько со мной...


 Я представляю... :Oj:  Это должно сработать! :wink:

----------


## skomorox

> Провокационные ролики делать..Сделали несколько со мной...


Ну, не томи, - что дальше-то было? Какая статистика выяснилась?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Добрый вечер!
Как интересно у вас здесь! И Костя вернулся!
Можно свои 5 копеек? Ездила на встречу выпускников, гостиницу выбрали именно по отзывам клиентов в инете. И не ошиблись, чему безмерно рады. Так что отзывы - это работает, особенно если от разных людей.

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
*skomorox*,
 не..Ничё не сработало..Просто разместить ролик на ютубе - ноль реакции..И ноль просмотров..там их миллионы..Этим заниматься надо..То ,о чём мы говорим..А ребята ролик повесили, и забили на это дело..Он там в недрах ютуба и валяется..
*tatiana-osinka*
Я не вернулся..Я пообсуждать зашел..А отзывы работают..Только надо понимать,где их размещать..Ютуб - да,смотрят..Контакт - не уверен..Вот доделаю свой сайт, всех напрягу на отзывы..Пока там наполнение слабое...А...Вооттт..!!! Надо не ссылки на ролик в контакте, а сам ролик рассылать..там же есть такая функция...Только вот зачем..? разве что ради отзывов...А если я ролик пошлю,то отзыв на моей странице появится, или на той,кто отзыв написал..? Надо проверить эту тему..

----------


## ЖасМи

*diogen*,
Кость, спасибо. Многое прояснил в моей голове по поводу механизма раскрутки. Провела кой-какие параллели... Буду ещё думать...
А вот перечитав наш с тобой разговор, вижу, что ты опять ушёл от пиара как такового. Костя, я-то говорю о пиаре человека, а не о продвижении на рынке его деятельности. Для того, чтобы человек, которому нужны услуги конферанса, работающего в формате стендап, заказал именно тебя, он должен запомнить именно тебя. ТЕБЯ - креативного, выкладывающего по полной, посвятившего этому направлению всю свою сознательную жизнь, умеющего находить общий язык с любой аудиторией, умеющего находить гладкий выход из самой пикатной ситуации,  который накопил богатейший опыт с самой разной публикой. Вот он пиар. Я говорила о тебе. То, что касается твоей деятельности - это эпитеты, подчёркивающие твой профессионализм. В первую очередь потенциальный клиент должен запомнить тебя.  Сссылки с клипами о твоей работе обязательно нужны, но ОНИ должны быть твоим приложением, а не наоборот. Идеальный, грамотный маркетинг, это когда клиент захочет посмотреть видеоролик, потому что там ТЫ, а не потому чтобы убедится в правдивости твоих слов. 
А ты опять делаешь упор на деятельность. Ты можешь возразить, да мне плевать, что люди думают обо мне. Да, и для пиара это не важно. НО КЛИЕНТЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ПРОСТО ДУМАТЬ О ТЕБЕ.

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,



> А ты опять делаешь упор на деятельность. Ты можешь возразить, да мне плевать, что люди думают обо мне. Да, и для пиара это не важно. НО КЛИЕНТЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ПРОСТО ДУМАТЬ О ТЕБЕ.


Хрена се..Забудь...Это миллион баксов надо...На СМИ...Вообще то, что ты называешь пиаром с научной точки зрения, в нашем случае забудь...Не те бюджеты...Пиар личности - это информационные поводы...В СМИ...Других путей нет...А у меня информационный повод только один - моя работа...Обо мне самом сказать нечего..Вернее - это никому не интересно,если говорят теми средствами,которые мы обсуждаем..Вот если я десять раз выйду в передаче К барьеру - это будет пиар...А в нашем случае говорить о человеке безнадежно..Можно только о продукте,который он производит...Чтоб потом возникал ассоциативный ряд..Капитан..? А..Это тот,который матюгается со сцены..?

----------


## ЖасМи

> *Жасмин*,
> 
> Хрена се..Забудь...Это миллион баксов надо...На СМИ...Вообще то, что ты называешь пиаром с научной точки зрения, в нашем случае забудь...Не те бюджеты...Пиар личности - это информационные поводы...В СМИ...Других путей нет...А у меня информационный повод только один - моя работа...Обо мне самом сказать нечего..Вернее - это никому не интересно,если говорят теми средствами,которые мы обсуждаем..Вот если я десять раз выйду в передаче К барьеру - это будет пиар...А в нашем случае говорить о человеке безнадежно..Можно только о продукте,который он производит...Чтоб потом возникал ассоциативный ряд..Капитан..? А..Это тот,который матюгается со сцены..?


Кость ты не прав. Если то, что ты делал до этого не принесло тебе результатов, то лучше это забудь. Теперь я буду отвечать от твоего многоточия к многоточию. 
А сколько ты заплатил, чтобы ты засесть в головах людей, которые тебя здесь не понимали? Ты же сам говорил, что щедро делился роликами, где показана твоя работа. На единиц они произвели впечатление, только на тех, кто сумел рассмотреть в них упорный многолетний труд и как результат - профессионализм. НО  ТЕБЕ  ЗДЕСЬ РАДЫ не потому, что ты показывал свою работу, а как просто человеку. Да, через СМИ это дорого, но эффект быстрее. Поэтому я и предлагаю объедениться и помочь друг другу. По принципу не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей - и будет тебе счастье. И ещё про СМИ - посмотри в кинозале Януськин видеорепортаж. СУПЕРСКИЙ ненавязчивый пиар! Заплатила 0,0 руб. Расспроси, почему захотели именно с ней сделать репортаж. 
Про то, что пиар подходит только для продуктов, товара, который человек производит. Да, если это товар. Но твой товар - это ты сам. 
Про ассоциативный ряд - в точку! Только ты сам, не знаешь, что этот ряд уже существует и пока не работает на тебя. Надо корректировать и менять, но это уже целая пиар-компания. Не чего сказать? А в сообщении выше, где я пиарила тебя, скажи, где я соврала? 
Костя, без пиара не будет полноценного маркетинга, значит не будет результата, который ты ожидаешь. Мы по радио каждый день слышим достойное исполнение новых песен. Мы не знаем певца, поэтому нет такой реакции - выйти из машины и купить его диск. 
Надо просто однажды спросить себя, почему не Я?(заметь, не работа, а ТЫ)  Почему не Я работаю на заказе, который мог бы отработать с блеском! Вот за это я обожаю Иннулю. Ей этот вопрос постоянно не даёт покоя

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Ну тогда давай разрабатывай пиар-компанию для интернета,как специалист..Из расчета ста друзей...Пиши - обсудим...

----------


## optimistka17

> ТЕБЕ ЗДЕСЬ РАДЫ


Да уж...[img]http://s10.******info/7cb6b0bfe5de6f0d3d8e211f31a8ba80.gif[/img]

----------


## ЖасМи

Договорились. Тебе - спасибо  :flower: . При разговоре с тобой нашла у себя кучу пробелов. Поэтому, больше обращалась к себе. Споки, до завтра, до вечера.  :flower:  Днём - чистый четверг. Фэн шуй буду наводить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Да уж...


:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Подскажите,* "Мой круг"* - работает или нет? Меня пригласили, приняла приглашение, пока не разберусь - что, к чему. Масса народу из Питера, Москвы - зачем они мне? А может, кому-то из форумчан пригодится. Приглашу по мейлу, засветитесь... 
Вообще, кто знает - что это такое?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вообще, кто знает - что это такое?
> __________________


Еще одна социальная сеть. Заполни страничку - и болтайся там. Может когда то выстрелит - и тебя по ней найдут клиенты... денег же не просит! :smile:

----------


## diogen

Здарова, девчёнки...Слепил себе идиотский ролик...Для определённого сорта заказчиков..Типа - пинджак-галстук..Инна,можешь оценить... А то Перцы слишком жесткие для некоторых заказчиков.. Исходник был лажовый.. Меня там всего пять минут было.. Что смог,то наковырял.. Глянь.. Можешь отзыв прилепить.. http://vkontakte.ru/video-9087186_100822536
щас ещё такую-же свадьбу склею..

А где Жасмин с бизнес-планом пиара..?

----------


## Масяня

*diogen*,


Костя, посмотрела с удовольствием... Человек. который при монтаже накладывает ТАКУЮ музыку, интеллигент во всём... Для меня это показатель. Спасибо, удивил.

----------


## skomorox

*diogen*,
 а без контакта нельзя твой ролик посмотреть? А то не хочеться там регистрироваться.

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя, посмотрела! Ну вот - можешь же когда хочешь! Делай свадьбу - нравится, не нравится - а все таки хлеб! Но в галстуке тебе правда неуютно :biggrin:. сочуствую!

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
Жасмин сама жду... запропала где то!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Костя, а объясни, если знаешь - что такое *уникальные* тексты???

----------


## diogen

*innca*,



> Костя, а объясни, если знаешь - что такое уникальные тексты???


Авторские..Не скопированные где-то...
А в галстуке мне действительно..Не очень...
*skomorox*,
Пока нет..Выложу на ютуб..
*Масяня*,
Какую -такую..? Я под неё и работаю..даже Перцев...Это моя подложка...

----------


## skomorox

*diogen*,

зарегилась и посмотрела всё-таки. Понравилось. Тебе и в правду можно вести в таком же ключе свадьбы. У вас же в Питере народ продвинутый, найдёшь на себя клиентов, которым не нужны все эти очаги-наказы-сопли. Почему-то КВНщики ведут свадьбы не по стандарту, а ты что - рыжий чтоль?:biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Глянь.. Можешь отзыв прилепить.. http://vkontakte.ru/video-9087186_100822536


Костя, а другим давать отзывы можно? 





> А где Жасмин с бизнес-планом пиара..?





> Жасмин сама жду... запропала где то!


Не, ребята, БИЗНЕС - план пиара не обещаю, т.к. такого понятия как такового нет - во-первых, а во-вторых, чтобы подготовить пиар-компанию, надо знать сегмент рынка, где вы хотите себя пиарить. Я просто не вижу конкретных предложений, поэтому и не пишу. Не мне же вам диктовать - с кем работать. Поэтому можно сюда, можно в личку сначала характеристику именно вашего рынка спроса, а потом через день-два от меня ответ. Пиар-компания не составляется для всех одинаково. Для каждого она индивидуальна. 
Хотя можно пойти другим путём - я могу осветить популярные пиар-ходы, а вы уж обсуждайте применять или нет на себя. 

Сейчас, я. кстати, тоже занимаюсь своим пиаром на официальном сайте города Пикалёва. Можно похвастаюсь первыми результатами... 

_Привет, Жасмин. Приятно с утра зайти на сайт и получить порцию позитива...
Здрасьте всем. Жасмин, ты, как всегда, неподражаема...
Молодчага!!! Жасмин, ты мои мысли читаешь...
Слушай, Жасмин, ты молодца...
_
Ну больше не буду, а то покраснею... 
Кстати, один из ходов. Только там на сайте у нас активность очень маленькая, но в день даже на самой мёртвой теме минимум 50 просмотров. А мне это и надо... :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Сегмент - Бизнес..От 35..В\о...М..96-65-90...А\С...Классика..



> остя, а другим давать отзывы можно?


Да...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жасмин,
>  Сегмент - Бизнес..От 35..В\о...М..96-65-90...А\С...Классика..


Костя, я просила сегмент не для Клуба знакомств... :biggrin: Сваха из меня плохая, сама 12 лет не могу себе пару найти... 
Не хочешь серьёзно говорить - твоё дело...

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Первая часть - серьезная..мужики из бизнеса от 35 лет..Вот и весь сегмент..С высшим..

----------


## Mazaykina

*Жасмин*,
Наконец-то нашелся человек, который полностью понял мою мысль, которую я пробовала подать в этой теме http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123850. Но видать, я плохо объясняла, или времени не было на то, чтобы подробно все расписать и разложить по полочкам. Но идея PR в интернете- очень актуальна. Жанна, я пока поверхностно прочла твои посты, но уже вижу, что ты мыслишь в том же направлении, что и я. Спасибо тебе.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Жасмин*,
*Mazaykina*,
 Ну ребят, вы такие вумные!!! Расшифруйте свой "Сегмент"... мой сегмент - люди, русскоговорящие - а все остальное не важно.:redface: В чем я не права?
Что в сегменте надо перечислить? Какие позиции? И главное - зачем???
Я понимаю для пиара на форумах - там сегмент " женихи и невесты, а так же их родители". но если меня там найдет организатор из агенства - я не буду возражать, организатор загородного отдыха - тоже не буду возражать... Как тут расписать СЕГМЕНТ? легче написать наоборот - кто не входит в мой СЕГМЕНТ - дети, иностранцы и бомжи!

----------


## ЖасМи

Костя, этого очень мало. Если ты можешь себя отнести к таким же людям - нет проблем. Если нет - тебе надо попасть туда. Чтоб тебя заказывали постоянно именно с того рынка, где ты хочешь быть, ты должен быть "своим". Кстати... видимо меня это и расслабило в своё время, что я в таком кругу была "своей" только благодаря брату. Я не учла того, что он может сменить не только место проживания, но и страну проживания... Уже прошло три дня рождения - и нас не заказывали. Мы так и не стали "своими"... Ну это так. философия ошибок... 
У тебя знакомые видеооператоры есть? Ну, хотя бы человек с камерой...  Напиши тот социальный слой, который у тебя вызывает уважение или сострадание, но не входят в твой сегмент например  - старики, дети, воины-интернационалисты... и т.д.
Напиши тот сегмент, с которым ты не хочешь работать ни при каких условиях - даже если они готовы заплатить за твои услуги. 
... хотя бы вот так...

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 С кем не хочу работать - таких наверное нет..Ибо..С кем не хочу, те и не в состоянии заплатить...Сострадание..Пенсионеры..А зачем это..? 
В том кругу, о котором я говорю, я в какой-то мере свой..Только они меня потеряли...Давно не виделись...Видеооператоры есть..Мешок...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Расшифруйте свой "Сегмент"... мой сегмент - люди, русскоговорящие - а все остальное не важно. В чем я не права?


Инн, ты не права в том, что если все - значит НИКТО - это во-первых, более того, кому это всем ты можешь предложить свои услуги? Ты можешь отработать на площадке как Костя? :wink:. У тебя абсолютно другой рынок, Инн. Ты сама себе его определяешь. Определяешь уровнем своего профессионализма, комфорности выполнения работы и потребностей людей... И Инн, ты думаешь, что люди хотят ТЕБЯ, пока они тебя не знают... Нет. Они хотят удовлетворить свои потребности или потребности тех людей, которых они приглашают. И чтобы определить эти потребности, надо определить сегмент. У одних понятие веселья выше гармошки не идёт, а у других во время и в тему сказанный мат - вызывает восторг (утрирую).  В шоубизе приходится в основном работать на холодном рынке. И пока ты ( не конкретно ты - Инна)  не определишь - каков это рынок, ты без задумываясь начнёшь падать в цене, опускаясь на более низкий уровень сегмента, вместо того, чтобы оттачивать и повышать свой профессионализм. Но как потом подниматься? Будь ты хоть суперпрофессионалом, если ты работал по цене среднего сокращённого клиента, ты ещё долго не поднимешься. 
Для пиара сегмент нужен, чтобы знать - где ты хочешь светится. В первую очередь ТЫ, и как твоя составляющая - твоя работа. Инн, везде - это нигде. Ты даёшь о себе знать в сегменте "мужчины бизнес", и в то же время среди домохозяек. Если "мужчины бизнес" увидят тебя в "домохозяйках", они никогда не закажут твои услуги... Не знаю... доступно ли объяснила...

----------


## Инна Р.

Хорошо! Мой сегмент люди от 21 до 27, М и Ж, которые хотят пожениться.... Доход каждого из них должен составлять хотя бы 60000 в месяц. Жить они додлжны в Питере и пригородах. Русскоговорящие.  И куда мне дальше с этим идти???:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> А зачем это..?


Надо... 



> В том кругу, о котором я говорю, я в какой-то мере свой..


уже легче... Тебе просто нужно вернуться обратно. И не важно, по каким причинам потерялись ваши связи... 
... и ещё последний вопрос. Ты говорил, что у тебя есть знакомые студенты. А будущих режиссёров у тебя знакомых нет?

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя! А почему ты не разместишь свою рекламу на нашем портале??? если тебе надо, что б тебя вспомнили - светись!!!! Тем более там тебя помнят. Что тебе денег жалко? Или ты не веришь в эффективность? Попробуй! повиси там месяцок!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> И куда мне дальше с этим идти???


Так к ним, Инн, к ним! Не оглядываясь на тех, кто зарабатывает по десятке в месяц и способен оплатить тебя только на один час...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так к ним, Инн, к ним!


К ним домой? Или на работу? Куда - к ним???

----------


## ЖасМи

> К ним домой? Или на работу? Куда - к ним???


Туда, где они "живут" помимо их квартир. Там, где они - там должно быть твоё имя. Для этого и делаются пиар- компании. Твоё имя не обязательно должно быть в прямом смысле, это может быть и в коссвенном. Но ты там должна быть.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Там, где они - там должно быть твоё имя.


Оно там как должно быть? На плакате? По телеку? В интернете? - так это реклама. Или мне надо идти к ним в коллектив, фирму, клуб, сауну, знакомиться и торчать у них на виду??? Куда идти и в каком виде и как "торчать" - я пока не поняла.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Или мне надо идти к ним в коллектив, фирму, клуб, сауну, знакомиться и торчать у них на виду???


Да, Инн! В прямом или косвенном виде ты должна быть там. Если это турфирма, воспользуйся их услугами при первой возможности - вот ты у них и в офисе, поинтересуйся, в каких клубах можно интересно провести выхожные - вот ты и в их клубах, сауна - то же самое... Тебе достаточно всего одна турфирма, чтоб о тебе знали ещё с десяток... Там ещё определится круг их обитания... Ну это твой личный пиар. Он хорош тем, что ты сама контролируешь ситуацию... Но если ты сразу заговоришь о своей работе, то это неверный путь... Стань "своей". 
Косвенный пиар, это когда вместе с буклетом о тплоходе для свадьбы, выдают твой буклет с рекомендациями о тебе как о человеке...

----------


## diogen

> уже легче... Тебе просто нужно вернуться обратно. И не важно, по каким причинам потерялись ваши связи...
> ... и ещё последний вопрос. Ты говорил, что у тебя есть знакомые студенты. А будущих режиссёров у тебя знакомых нет?


связи потерялись потому что клуб закрыли...а зачем режиссёры..? Найти могу, а зачем..?

----------


## ЖасМи

> а зачем режиссёры..? Найти могу, а зачем..?


Костя, если у тебя есть выход на начинающего режиссёра-документалиста, то это очень хорошо. Тебе просто твой ролик - пиар вообще ни во что не обойтётся... 
Глянь на Януськин ролик  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1769846.html...1802514a67391d Это я скопировала с кинозала. Ей этот фильм по деньгам ни во что не вылился... Но это классный пиар-ход. Я думаю, что такой фильм одного дня с твоим выступлением тебе не помешает...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Немного не о пиаре, а о рекламе. Тут я столкнулась с одной неординарной рекламой одного нашего видеооператора. Вернее подход оригинальный по своему содержанию. У нас есть кабельное телевидение. И там как полагается - есть реклама. Так вот тут как-то читаю. 

Съёмка свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративных вечеринок, презентаций с показом вашего 15-минутного ролика по кабельному телевидению.
Позвоните по тел.......... И вы получите свои минуты славы вашего праздника! 

Отличный ход, если учитывать, что показ такого ролика стоит всего 650 руб. Включаешь в ценник - и ты креативный видеооператор. Умеют же люди думать... :biggrin:

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Во первых ...Сюжет с Яной скажем так,лажовый..Для пИТЕРА..мОЖЕТ ДЛЯ мУРМАНСКА нормально..нО СУТЬ НЕ В ЭТОМ...эТО ЭФИР..ТУТ НЕ В РЕЖИССЕРЕ ДЕЛО, А в том.что у людей есть эфир..У меня такое было на 2-х каналах..НО это - реклама,как ты говоришь..Капс лок задолбал,но лень исправлять..
Прочитал про кабельного креативщика...Думал над такими вещами..Но..В Питере такое не прокатит...Здесь есть один нюанс...Ты о нем,кстати,писала..Если упадешь,то подняться сложно...Поэтому я предпочитаю,чтоб меня пиарили другие..Поэтому я и на свадебном портале отсутствую...Другой прайс-лист..
Так понятен мой сегмент или нет..?

----------


## ЖасМи

> Так понятен мой сегмент или нет..?


Да, Костя, понятен... Строчу уже. Немного терпения. До завтра потерпи... Мне ещё материал военный скачать надо. Кстати, ещё один ход. На 9 мая работаю для ветеранов БЕСПЛАТНО. Был выбор скидки - не хочу. Не хочу, чтобы потенциальные клиенты думали, что я могу работать со скидками. А там будут помимо ветеранов ОЧЕНЬ высокопоставленные люди. В их кругу я не работала. но всё время думала, как к ним можно найти подход... А так, для ветеранов - благотворительная работа - это нормально... И 1 июня сколачиваю команду работать благотворительно в детской больнице... Эту акцию на форуме Дима, Человек-праздник подсказал... Это тож пиар-ходы... Поэтому и спрашивала про детей. ветеранов или другие соцгруппы... 
С клипом ты не прав... потом объясню ГДЕ  и КАК можно это применить...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> предпочитаю,чтоб меня пиарили другие


Согласна в твоём случае на все 1000%. Тем более, что тебе просто надо напомнить о себе...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Поэтому я предпочитаю,чтоб меня пиарили другие..


Тогда просто заплати профессиональным пиарщикам, и твой "бренд" займет позиции согласно прайслиста! :smile:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Во наехали сразу...Мы между прочим по делу говорим.а не прайсами меряемся...
А с пиарщиками говорил..Они в результате приходят к ценнику СМИ плюс их услуги..Нафига они мне..? Если у меня будут деньги на пиар в СМИ, то и проблем не будет..Но это слишком дорого...

----------


## Инна Р.

Кость, я совсем не понимаю в этих делах, поэтому не обижайся на меня, но со стороны твоя проблема выглядит так: Ценник у тебя достойный, уровень тоже - поэтому рекламу ты не даешь нигде - что б свой авторитет  не понижать. Люди такого серьезного плана занимаются раскруткой за деньги. Ты это тоже отметаешь, потому как дорого - и оказываешься ни там, ни тут. Между ними... 
Я бы на твоем месте замутила и открыла новый клуб " Хали - гали" и тебя и его народ еще помнит... Пусть не полность клуб - а вечеринки под этим названием...
Да много всего можно замутить - имея имя. В "Дежавю" на тебя дорого ходить, а где тогда тебя посмотреть можно? Что б не 10 столиков, а 150 человек...
Короче - главное правило жизни - надо ЧТО ТО  делать. А ты пока просто отметаешь по разным причинам все, что можно сделать... 
Вот сейчас ты напишешь почему ты не будешь огранизовывать Хали-Гали -2.  :Aga: 
Не сердись! :rolleyes:

----------


## diogen

> Вот сейчас ты напишешь почему ты не будешь огранизовывать Хали-Гали -2.


Напишу..Потому что этот бренд принадлежит другим людям...И потому что на открытие заведения нужно мешок денег..которых у меня нет и не будет..



> Люди такого серьезного плана занимаются раскруткой за деньги.


Нет,не занимаются...Потому что это не такой серьезный план..Вот мы тут и ищем пути..Вернее - пытаемся..

----------


## Volodя

Вот создал группу вконтакте, как теперь её раскрутить ? Как туда пригласить много пользователей ?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Потому что этот бренд принадлежит другим людям..


А местами поменять? Гали - Хали? kuku Ну тогда дальше ждем от Жанны - че с сегментом делать...



> Как туда пригласить много пользователей ?


В день можно пригласить 40 человек. Поэтому идешь в свою группу, нажимаешь - Пригласить в группу, там нажимаешь - Расширенный поиск, выбираешь свой город, семейное положение - помолвленный, тебе выпадет туча людей - вот их и приглашай! Каждый день.

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 а я студентам 40 приглашений раскинул...

*Добавлено через 17 секунд*
буду иметь ввиду..

----------


## Regboy

Позволю себе некие ответвления раз вы заговорили о Пиаре и маркетинге. То, что было упомянуто выше про ведение праздников для ветеранов относится к такому понятию как ПИар, а то что например кто-то ведёт два мероприятия по цене одного, или что-то похоже - это уже называется механика. Есть разные механики и пиар бывает совершенно разный, пиар может быть как ведение у ветеранов, как не знаю веду свадьбу с завязанными глазами - что называется как подать свою работу. А механика это конкретный рациональный посыл, и то и другое упаковывают в доступную для аудитории ЦА(целевая ацдитория) о которой так мучает один форумчанин другого - форму и далее самое интересное, всё это пиар, маркетинг(включая механику) подаётся аудитоиии по эффективным, дотупным для аудитории каналам, которые я и пытаюсь разыскать открыв тему в форуме.

Попробуем выстроить по эффективности по возрастанияю:
1) Малоэффективно - свой сайт.
2) Малоэффективно - доски объявлений
3) Немного эффективнее - Обмен баннерами, отзывами друг другу, ПИар друг друга...
4) Эффективнее - Мой круг, вконтакте, одноклассники (группы для них)
5) Эффективно Местные праздничные порталы, клубы.

Если я правильно понял суть написанного, но дальше обсуждение перешло в прикладную плоскость, тогда спрошу иначе раз с каналами всё, кто как пиарится?(а ля бесплатно для ветеранов) и какие механики юзает? (а ля свадьба во вторник дешевле в три раза)???

----------


## Инна Р.

У всех по разному эффективность: 
моя такая  -
Эффективно - Местные праздничные портал
Эффективно - Свой сайт (со ссылкой на этих порталах) :smile:
Остальное - не канает! :rolleyes:

----------


## Volodя

За  1 час в моей группе появилось 6 участников! Это уже неплохой успех! А всего-то стоило поставить красивую фотографию на аватар! Это способствует тому, что мою группу НИКТО не отшил!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Это способствует тому, что мою группу НИКТО не отшил!!!


Вова, ты что такой наивный? Ты туда 40 чел. пригласил? 6 приняли твое приглашение и 34 отшили :biggrin:...

----------


## diogen

> положение - помолвленный,


Я и слов то таких не знаю..
*Regboy*,
наверное примерно так...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

ОООО!
Как прав классик:
"Умом Россию не понять,
Аршином общим не измерить -
У ней особенная стать -
В Россию надо только верить"...

иго-го
Умом пиар нам не понять,
И механизмом не измерить -
Пиаришься - пиарься...глядь..
Народ тебе поверит..

и-го-го 
чем больше знаем по пиар-
тем меньше понимаем бизнес...
йопрст

----------


## Volodя

*pypss*,
 :biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok: 



> Я и слов то таких не знаю..


Вы литературу учили ?:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да ниче мы про  пиар не знаем, Оль, и про бизнес тоже - иначе некогда бы было тут болтать :biggrin:!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Здравствуйте !  Делюсь  опытом : Создала  группу  в  контакте. Тайно  сижу  на  всяких  свадебных  форумах  и  потихоньку  пиарю  себя.

Далее...ПА-БА-БА-БАМ !!!!  Нашла  себе  агента,  которому  отстёгиваю  10 %.

Искала  долго. Из  3.689  человек работает  только  один. Так  что  процент  найти  такого  ценного  человека  очень  мал. Тем  более,  что  приходится  часто  утирать  ему  сопли, веселить  и  настраивать  на  позитиФФ  )))

----------


## Анюша

> Искала  долго.


интересно, как?

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
и в чем его функциональные обязанности?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> интересно, как?
> 
> *Добавлено через 35 секунд*
> и в чем его функциональные обязанности?


Дала  объявление " Предлагаю  работу  на  домашнем  компьютере " :smile:

Всё  гениальное - ПРОСТО  :Aga:

----------


## Анюша

> Дала  объявление " Предлагаю  работу  на  домашнем  компьютере "


и в чем его работа заключается?

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> и в чем его работа заключается?


Это  девушка,домохозяйка. Сидит  в  инете  и  выискивает  заказы  как  и  я.
Если  предлагаемые  условия  заказчика  устраивают- он  оставляет  менеджеру  свой  телефон.
Далее  уже  моя  работа.
Если  сделка  состоялась,  то  менеджеру  10 %, если  нет, то 300руб за  труды.
Работа  на  доверии  и  налом :smile:

----------


## Regboy

Вот - разродился!
http://vedushy.ru/vedushy/articles/vedushy_v_seti/

----------


## Regboy

> Вот - разродился!
> http://vedushy.ru/vedushy/articles/vedushy_v_seti/


Ну чтож просчеевайте друзья.

----------


## skomorox

*Regboy*,



> Ну чтож просчеевайте друзья.


я в геологи пойду, пусть меня научат????????

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Вот,  делюсь.
Видео  ещё  не  наработала,  а  люди  требуют  презентационный  ролик.
Я  скачала  программу  Pinacle  и  создала  слайд-шоу  из  того,  что  есть.

Вот  оно :
http://vkontakte.ru/video-8176907_102104332

----------


## Марья

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
Ксюш, посмотрела.... делюсь впечатлениями: музыка здоровская - такой позитиффчик сразу. Думаю, что в ходе ролика получила полное представление о услугах, которые вы представляете. Но в ходе самого ролика, на мой взгляд, нарушена логика. Там где фотографии касаются именно тебя. Либо их в самом начале все собрать, либо в конце. У тебя очень красивое лицо, выразительные глаза и улыбка -  а фотографий, где я это увидела - всего одна. Добавь таких фотографий - я думаю, они равнодушными не оставят...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Мариш,  спасибо!  :flower: 

Мне  ещё  не  все  фото  прислали,  пришлось  дублировать  в  начале  и  в   конце. :frown:
Сама  понимаю,  что  не  очень,  но  пока  делают  фото, мне  что-то  людям  предъявлять  надо.

Это  уже  второй  ролик,  первый  вообще - мрак.  Пресный был,  слюнявый  и   почти  без  моих  фото.

Скоро  на  третий  разрожусь :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
молодец!!! ролики можно без конца усовершенствовать! Обязательно играй на своем лице. Я, когда смотрела - сразу мысль: такие глаза не могут быть у неинтересного человека... :wink:

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
> молодец!!! ролики можно без конца усовершенствовать! Обязательно играй на своем лице. Я, когда смотрела - сразу мысль: такие глаза не могут быть у неинтересного человека... :wink:


 :Oj: :rolleyes: :Oj: 
Засмущалася  я  .........

----------


## Марья

> Засмущалася  я


при чем тут засмущалась? я же не комплимент тебе делала...Лицо тоже наш инструмент и надо им работать так, чтобы пользу приносило. Я вот всегда знала, что у меня взгляд тяжелый, по молодости в общественном транспорте развлекалась - уставлюсь человеку в спину и считаю про себя - на какой счет он уже обернется. И так же давно мне один человек сказал, чтобы мой взгляд не воспринимался как претензия или как агрессия - надо улыбаться. Сначала постоянно следила за собой, а потом мне самой понравилось - с улыбкой гораздо интереснее жить и с людьми контактировать. (вот если бы не морщины - совсем бы красота была :wink:). До сих пор, когда в первый раз встречаюсь с людьми и чтобы не отпугнуть их, стараюсь долго в глаза не глядеть. Если они приходят вдвоем - то постоянно перевожу взгляд с одного на другого. Если один, то просто отвожу взгляд. А у тебя взгляд очень лучистый, так что работай им на полную катушку.. :biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
А я не смогла посмотреть, меня просто отправляет на мою страницу...

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

> *КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ*,
> А я не смогла посмотреть, меня просто отправляет на мою страницу...


Странно....  там  всё  открыто.... :frown:

А  так ?
http://vkontakte.ru/video-8176907_102104332

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вот  тут  вся  группа :
http://vkontakte.ru/club8176907

----------


## Сильва

Из статьи о свадебном бюджете на одном сайте: (как оценивается наш труд - 4-5 часов лимузина или 3 минуты салюта)

Итак, вы определились с количеством приглашенных. Сначала подумайте о карточках или открытках для гостей, которые будут служить пригласительными. Если вы решили заказать их в специальном салоне, предоставляющем такие услуги, это обойдется вам примерно в 0,5$ за штуку. От числа гостей также зависит количество транспорта, который вам придется взять в аренду. Легковые автомобили будут стоить около 20$ в час, микроавтобусы – 20$, большой автобус – 30$ за час проката. Лимузин, который молодые выбирают в качестве главного автомобиля свадебного картежа, – это классика самого главного и романтического события в жизни молодоженов. Цена на него будет колебаться в пределах 40-50$ в час. Любой согласиться, что аренда лимузина – это торжественно, шикарно и приемлемо по цене. Украшение автомобилей будет стоить около 20$ за каждый (подробнее про свадебное авто смотрите.

Что касается декора помещения, выбранного для торжества, то композиции из цветов, к примеру, обойдутся в районе 40$, композиции из воздушных шаров – тоже примерно в этом пределе, а зал, украшенный в стиле традиционного ретро потребует затрат в размере 30$ (читайте также все про украшение праздника воздушными шарами).

Какой бы торжественной не была церемония бракосочетания, что обойдется вам примерно в районе 120$, хороша невеста и безупречен жених, как правило, внимание ваших гостей скоро переключится и на праздничный стол. Чтобы ваше торжество оставило незабываемое впечатление у ваших гостей, ознакомьтесь с ориентировочными ценами для свадебного банкета: при составлении меню на каждого человека рассчитывайте в пределах 15-20$, один килограмм хорошего свадебного торта стоит около 10-15$, каравай также уложится в пределы этой.

Чтобы все прекрасные моменты вашего самого счастливого жизненного события согревали душу на протяжении долгих лет, заранее подумайте и видео- и фотосъемке. За услуги профессионального фотографа придется заплатить около 200$, за свадебный видеофильм с профессиональной обработкой и видеомонтажом – примерно 150-250$.

И, конечно же, развлекательная часть программы. Белые голуби, как говорится, «на счастье», оцениваются в 10-20$, тамада, развлекающий вас и ваших гостей – 200$, при заказе живой музыки ориентируйтесь на цену 300$, дискотеки – 200$. Свадебный фейерверк или салют стоят примерно в 250$.

Не забудьте о том, что некоторая часть средств должна быть припасена для непредвиденных обстоятельств. Например, при прогулке по памятным местам, к молодоженам часто подходят дети и читают стихи с пожеланиями жениху и невесте. При этом жених должен не скупиться и, как следует, отблагодарить детей.

Полностью здесь http://www.svadebka.ws/article/110/

----------


## diogen

*Жасмин*,
 Ну и где научный труд...?

----------


## Volodя

> Ну и где научный труд...?


считайте, что в разработке..!:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да уж, я тоже жду... интересно - где Сегмент искать ???
Автор темы тоже попрощался и пропал... Костя, разместись у него в каталоге! Он приглашал. Там раздел есть - ЗВезды :wink:, это что б тебе не опускаться до рекламы в свадебных порталах! Тем более бесплатно.  :Aga:

----------


## diogen

*innca*,
 Ты не стебись....Звезды, елы-палы...

----------


## Инна Р.

Костя, ну там же раздел Звезды еще пустой... Вот как заполнят - так и оценим, что там за звезды :smile:. Ты вот свою нишу не нашел - где тебе рекламироваться, а надо искать!!! :redface:

----------


## RomanS_fantom

Даа ребята все не так...
для начала, мои выжимки из рекламы: реклама для тамады и здеся же мое последнее творение в смысле *сам сайт*, ну хочется тоже что-то сделать полезное :) вроде есть что сказать. 

Теперь об интернете. Давно я сюда не заходил.... потому как занимался продвижением своих сайтиков. Результат первые страницы Яндекса и Гугля. Как раз с нового года начал, как меня с обычной работы уволили

1. продвижение сайта конечно начинается с контента, но лучше писать самим. Если в лом - берем какой нибудь сайт и переписываем всю структуру. Я нанимаю людей по 0.4 WMZ  за 1000 знаков. 
2. для продвижения по большому счету достаточно и 10 страниц, но оптимально 40
3. в выдачу поисковиков можно попасть очень просто купить текстовые ссылки. Для первых страниц должно хватить 1000 руб в месяц.
4. эту 1000 - 5000 вы можете зарабатывать на сайте уже через 3-5 месяцев и тратить их опять на раскрутку. А уж дальше все пойдет как снежный ком
5. лекции по CEO не буду тут разводить - скажу только что

каталоги НЕ приносят клиентов
на форумах "живут" менеджеры агенств и только 2-3% невест
реклама Директ и Адвордс РАБОТАЕТ

у меня клиенты 50 интернет 50 рекомендации

Если есть интерес могу обменяться ссылками с вашими сайтами. Сайты схожих тематик очень благоприятно оценивают поисковики. Только пожалуйста ни слова про перекрестные ссылки.... я про это слышал

----------


## diogen

> реклама Директ и Адвордс РАБОТАЕТ


Извините за необразованность...Это что..?

----------


## RomanS_fantom

реклама текстовыми ссылками в Яндекс и Google 
(про гугль узнал от Ильича :) 
но проще набрать в поиске - они вас встретят с распростертыми объятиями

----------


## diogen

> реклама текстовыми ссылками в Яндекс и Google


Извини,пока ничего не понял...Что такое текстовые ссылки и кто меня встретит с обьятьями..?

----------


## RomanS_fantom

> Извини,пока ничего не понял...Что такое текстовые ссылки и кто меня встретит с обьятьями..?


 - это флуд... засорение форума. Это пишеться в личку.

Но наааамного проще и быыыыстрее забить в Яндексе: "директ" или  "адвордс" - все-все узнаешь!

----------


## diogen

Завяла тема.....Жаль...

----------


## KAlinchik

*diogen*,
 Привет!!!!! :Vah: 
как жизнь,Костик?
чего так давно не появлялся?

----------


## diogen

*KAlinchik*,
 Здарова....Да не....Я иногда читаю...Просто не пишу ничего.....Кому писать то....? Никого нет....Темы у вас какие-то пошли....Территория добра....4-й ребёнок....Я тут каким боком...? .Да и минусов мне опять напихали....Хотя меня и не было...Противно как-то...

----------


## Ильич

*diogen*,
 Капитану привет!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Здарова....Да не....Я иногда читаю...Просто не пишу ничего.....Кому писать то....? Никого нет....Темы у вас какие-то пошли....Территория добра....4-й ребёнок....Я тут каким боком...? .Да и минусов мне опять напихали....Хотя меня и не было...Противно как-то...


Давай и мы создадим темы:
"Решил развестись, как было у вас?"
"Какая у тебя подруга жизни?"
"Как расслабится после работы"
"Как выйти из запоя"
"Пить или не пить на свадьбе?"

Предложи еще!

----------


## Regboy

Я знаю интересные темы, провел небольшой флоу в сети... долгий и понял что стоит знать и уточнять? Могу потрындеть.... об интересном, но что с местом трындения?

----------


## skomorox

*Regboy*,



> но что с местом трындения?


А что с местом такое???? Трынди, места бесплатные, букафф на всех хватит.:biggrin:

----------


## Regboy

Интересны темы есть - главное перетекай, и можно попробовать их раскрыть если ты готов. Директом же пользуешься, партнерка опять же, и еще есть.

----------


## diogen

> "Как выйти из запоя"
> "Пить или не пить на свадьбе?"


Темы актуальные...Могу дать много полезной инфы...Только,Ильич.открой для этого мужскую синюю тетрадку...Там и обсудим..Здесь все-таки про интернет пытаемся....Я вот щас группу в Контакте новую открыл...Пока ноль...

----------


## Марья

> Я вот щас группу в Контакте новую открыл...Пока ноль...


Костя, у меня за группой в контакте следит мой ди-джей: ежемесячно рассылает приглашения всем, у кого в профиле написано "обручен". Количество участников в группе постоянно меняется, то падает до 150 человек, то опять возрастает. Кроме этого нужно найти все питерские профильные темы и попроситься к ним в "группы-друзья". Еще и так участники попадают. Но имей в виду - Контакт - молодежный сайт, там взрослых платежеспособных потенциальных клиентов очень мало. У меня оттуда только по свадьбам заказчики. Ни разу не было ни одного ни юбилея, ни корпоратива.

----------


## diogen

> рассылает приглашения всем, у кого в профиле написано "обручен"


А где это написано и как это посмотреть...? Как вычислить обрученных...?

----------


## Марья

*diogen*,
Костя, я даже не знаю. Говорю ж - мой диджей этим занимается...Это в опциях должно быть. Найти меня ВКонтакте и в администрации группы там я и Радион Тарлапан. Напиши ему в личку, спроси. Группа называется "Свадьба от Марины Морозовой"

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

*diogen*,
 .


> Сообщение от Марья 
> рассылает приглашения всем, у кого в профиле написано "обручен"
> 
> А где это написано и как это посмотреть...? Как вычислить обрученных...?


В "Контакте" , если я не ошибаюсь, у аватара написано "Семейное положение": Женат(замужем), обручен с..., нахожусь в активном поиске и т.д

----------


## maxcimum

Помолвлен (статус) выбираешь вместе с городом при поиске (приглашении) народа.

----------


## diogen

Да...тема завяла...Как и все, что касается новых дел...Сообщаю...Надоела самодеятельность в моем лице...Нанял сразу две разных команды интернет-пиарщиков...Договорились на месяц и посмотрим...Теперь сижу жду результатов...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*diogen*,
Костя, а как они тебя пиарить будут? Есть какой-то план?

----------


## diogen

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Да...Там много чего..Одних я нанял тупо на раскрутку сайта...Поднять его по запросам...Оплата по факту..Вторых - для партизанского,вирусного маркетинга...Форумы,рассылка роликов,размещение в каталогах..Анонсы выступлений..Чисто на имя...И программу Перцев...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*diogen*,
Я так думаю, что тебе следует теснее общаться со 2 группой, чтоб подучиться, а потом и самому продолжать... а периодически консультироваться с ними.
Дешевле будет :Aga:

----------


## diogen

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Самому продолжать нее реально..У одного человека это займет пять часов в день..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А если результат будет плохонький- так и денег никаких не хватит...не дёшево, наверное, берут?

----------


## O-lusha

Я занимаюсь рекламой праздничного агентства, люблю  рифмованные заголовки, в которых присутствует наше название. Вроде работает. 

Салют в подарок нашим новобрачным
Вручает «.......», Ваш добрый друг.
И сразу видно всем,
Что выбор Ваш – удачен,
Агентства праздничных и свадебных услуг.
                              ======================
От «.......» артисты, ведущие и ди-джей, украсят Вашу свадьбу, банкет и юбилей!
                           ===================
Для невесты букет - на любой вкус и цвет!

И т.д. .......................

----------


## Ласкина

сделали сайт. работает. в поиске находится, посещение не очень

----------


## Панандопуло

> сделали сайт. работает. в поиске находится, посещение не очень


Не очень это сколько? 
У нас то же не очень всего по 300 - 400 посетителей в день. Раскрутка сайта это постоянная работа и не малые деньги.

----------


## Инна Р.

*diogen*,
 Костя, ну расскажи - как отработали твои вэбы???

----------


## selly

а я сама себя раскручиваю) в контакте ко всем людям пишу, рассказываю о себе, о том, что я делаю. пока всего месц , как это делаю. но 5 свадеб именно благодаря этому...

----------


## KAlinchik

> в контакте ко всем людям пишу, рассказываю о себе, о том, что я делаю. пока всего месц , как это делаю. но 5 свадеб именно благодаря этому...


а не кажется, что это навязчиво?
я просто тоже подумываю об этом...

----------


## optimistka17

> а я сама себя раскручиваю) в контакте ко всем людям пишу, рассказываю о себе, о том, что я делаю. пока всего месц , как это делаю. но 5 свадеб именно благодаря этому...


То есть ты пишешь совершенно незнакомым людям?
А что сообщаешь о себе в своих 
письмах, если не секрет?

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> а не кажется, что это навязчиво?
> я просто тоже подумываю об этом...


Мне тоже изначально показалось навязчиво, но мой диджей так себе работу и находил 5 - 6 свадеб в месяц! С одного источника я думаю, это не плохо, я бы сказала отлично... Сама пробовала, но пока безрезультатно , так как на это нужно потратить очень много времени которого к сожалению и так не хватает ... :Smile3: 



> То есть ты пишешь совершенно незнакомым людям?
> А что сообщаешь о себе в своих
> письмах, если не секрет?


Я писала вот так ,( в контакте есть статус каждого, я выбирала тех кто помолвлен )
Здравствуйте! Я вижу что Вы помолвлены ?! Значит, есть вероятность заключения отношений брачными узами, то есть  свадьбой… Я хочу вам пожелать удачи и исполнения всех Ваших фантазий на этом прекрасном празднике! Вы наверное удивитесь , с какой стати я Вам пишу по этому поводу? На самом деле всё очень просто -  я ведущая праздников. Ознакомиться с моей работой можно на моей страничке , а более детально при личной встрече. Если Вас интересуют вопросы связанные со свадьбой, обращайтесь! С удовольствием помогу, даже если Вы на мне не остановитесь! Удачи!

----------


## afgalka

я на свадьбах раздаю визитки с указанием нашего сайта и страницы на майле, даю объявление в газете выходящей на область и когда звонят сразу предлогаю сначало посмотреть сайт, т.к. сказать что мы и кто мы..после этого проще идет разговор, иногородним хватает информации с сайта и мы обговариваем все по телефону))

----------


## overload

Общий превед)
Вот если бы я был чистым фрилансером - тоже бы, наверное, наконтактил, наодноклассничал, нафейсбучил, натвиттерил и с обоими главредами наших газет пару недель в кабаках провёл, дабы заручицца, так сказать.
Однако у меня есть (пока) основная работа и я не могу все силы кидать на самопиар.
Вдруг оно как-то - а тут на те, вот тебе и пожалуйста.
Посему - сайт (халявный, на Укозе, требует 450 рэ в год, чтоб можно было к нему ещё чего-то прицепить), подписи на форумах, туда ведушие, да сарафанное радио.
Вроде хватает, чтоб с голоду не сдохнуть.

----------


## Анастасия. К.

А ме нравится зднсь

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

А девчушка не смышленая с интернетом на ВЫ, хотя любимые клиенты находят таки меня через него(родного)

----------


## lodis

Моя знакомая создала форум по общению между невестами города, попросила девочек , на тот момент будущих своих невест, ей помогать  и за год раскрутила свой сайт. На него заходят невесты города, советуются по вопросам подготовке к свадьбе и получают ,как бы между прочим , ссылки на работы хозяйки сайта с объяснениями, что это самое лучшее в городе. На сайте допускается реклама только такая, которая не создаст конкуренции хозяйке сайта.Но самое любопытное, что первый год на сайте не было вообще никакой реклама, пока шла раскрутка и сайт входил в доверие.

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Создала свою группу на Одноклассниках как ведущая.А потом поняла,что людям нужно отправить и принять приглашение,чтобы просмотреть мои работы.А многие же хотят просто зайти и просмотреть,а не быть в этой группе.Группу удалила и сделала просто разные фотоальбомы.Понимаю,что в группе можно было темы открывать типа "похвалите меня" (хотя и не только),но пока на начальном этапе этого не хочется.

----------


## Валерон

В основном использую свой сайт http://valeron.kiev.ua
Платная рекламма в поисковиках,контакт и личные знакомства.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Валерон*, О, Валера!привет!!!!!!!!!!рада видеть)))))))))))

----------


## Валерон

Привет, Алина!)))) Спасибо за приглашение!

----------


## Olgazve

Разместила рекламу на нескольких сайтах, но реагируют плохо.В основном визитки в Загсе, Сарафанное радио

----------


## Мурамарина

У меня всё просто: группа в "Контакте". Работает. Вывела группу в ТОП, теперь на 2 месте среди тамадушных групп в нашем городе. Почти 50 % заказов оттуда. Хотя ничего не делаю для развития группы. Зато очень удобно: всех клиентов сначала отправляю изучить фото и видоматериалы в группе, встречаюсь уже с потенциальными заказчиками, не тратя время на пустые разговоры.

----------


## tolyanich

Группа  в одноклассниках  3000 чел. Толку нет. Одина свадьба за 4 года.
С сайта http://duetbanket.ru/ примерно 30% заказов. Остальное сарафан  и постоянные клиенты.

----------


## Гaмаюн

На Одноклассниках лучше работает сам профиль, а не группа. С профиля однокашек капает иногда, с контакта тоже немножко выходит, там мне кажется как раз больше группа работает. Основной поток с сайта www.tamadakolomna.ru и пару раз в год заказы скидывает Толяныч :Tender:

----------


## Микеланджело

В контакте, фйэсбуке,одноклассники,там много групп - работает)))

----------


## o-madam

Местные сайты, где зарегистрировалась, как тамада и страница на "Одноклассниках" ( она скорее отчетная, хотя приходят заказы), но больше от клиентов и от заведений, где работала.

----------


## soyus63

Я сделал сам сайт и за год вывел по средне-частотным запросам "ведущий в самаре","тамада в самаре" и пр. в пятерку "Яндекса".Называется сайт tamada-wedding63.ru .С html заморачиваться не захотел,поэтому "заколхозил" на конструкторе Wix.com. Плачу за хостинг около 300 рублей в месяц ну и ссылок купил на 1000.Это все затраты.Немного не понимаю тех,кто платит по тысяче баксов за такую довольно несложную работу.Да-"Контакт" хорошо работает.Не особо раскручивая группу,заказов 15-20 за сезон приходит оттуда.Также с невестами все нюансы и вопросы через контакт решать.Так что дерзайте!Всех с наступающим!

----------


## ffotto_ru

Мой опыт по созданию сайта. Может, кому-то пригодится. Сразу оговорюсь - у меня уже был некоторый опыт по наполнению и управлению сайтами. Наверное, тем, кто совсем не знаком с этими моментами, трудновато будет.
Я покупал шаблон своего сайта вот тут:
http://www.motocms.ru/website-templates/
мой шаблон выглядел вот так:
http://www.motocms.ru/html-templates...ype/43382.html
Я на его основе сделал свое наполнение. Сначала поигрался в тестовом режиме, потом купил шаблон. А то, что в тестовый сайт загружал, выложил в интернет (весьма удобно получилось: не нужно после покупки шаблона второй раз наполнением заниматься).
У них можно скачать шаблон на месяц бесплатно (надо зарегистрироваться и на эл. почту пришлют код доступа к панели управления). Есть инструкция к сайту, но она не очень понятная. Я нашел на Youtube ролики про шаблоны MotoCMS на англ. языке и вначале по ним разбирался что к чему. Сейчас они уже у себя на сайте выложили немного русскоязычных роликов-инструкций.
Еще нужно будет домен оформить (имя сайта) - на http://www.nic.ru/ подобрать какой-то из незанятых. Потом хостинг найти (фирму, у которой программное обеспечение сайта и все наполнение сайта будет храниться). Ну и затем серьезно раскруткой сайта заняться.
По раскрутке много полезной инф-ии можно найти на форуме о раскрутке сайта: http://www.promoforum.ru/
А вот тут на этом форуме есть отдельная тема для начинающих: http://www.promoforum.ru/topic6776.html
правда, некоторая инф-ия там устарела, но много полезного можно почерпнуть.
Удачи!

----------


## ATLANTIS

Лучше всего конечно работает сарафанное радио,клиент когда видел нас в работе или кто то посоветовал он мой ,если даже дата занято то иногда под страгиваются под меня....а так даем рекламу в интернете платную,стоит дорого ,а толку маловато....ожидали большего...но реклама нужна...считаю,самое главное в нашем деле первый разговор с клиентом по телефону...у клиента сразу складывается общее впечатления о нас...поэтому по телефону говорю уверено и очень вежливо...

----------

Ольга Красникова (04.08.2016)

----------


## Оксана Баркане

Я даю рекламу из соц. сетей только в группе ВК http://vk.com/club51730695.И пользуюсь рекомендациями и сарафанным радио, так как только начинаю вникать в эту сферу деятельности!

----------


## Boomba54

Я продвигаю свои навыки по верске сайтов через соц сети. Очень полезная штука.

----------


## Ирина Золотарёва

Теме ап) Актуально!
Сайтов в последнее время развелось много, по собственному опыту поняла, что работают ДАЖЕ не местные сайты, а иногда и в ОСНОВНОМ. Например:
- Сайт "nevesta.info" - раскручен и работает в основном на Россию, но т.к. имеет привязки к гуглу, во многих запросах даже из других стран, будет среди первых результатов в поиске. 
Рекомендую!
Ну и, конечно, реклама в соц. сетях, группа или публичная страница - это, несомненно, работает, если этому уделять достаточно времени. А реклама на тематических сайтах и на бесплатных досках объявлений не требует от разместившего НИЧЕГО, разместил - и принимай себе звонки. Это как кому удобнее)
По собственному опыту знаю, что работает даже своя страница в соц.сетях. Тут главное уметь добавлять побольше друзей и в новостях не забывать о себе напоминать (в профессиональном смысле). 
Всем удачной рекламы!)

----------

МаричкаПраздничная (29.07.2016)

----------


## Ступа

А мы выкладываемся на Авито и ВК своя страница. Но самая лучшая реклама, это сарафанное радио) ...

----------


## Sweetlana

Интернет приносит мне много клиентов
это сайт, группы в соцестях, инфо на досках объявлений и размещение в местных каталогах и сайтах

----------


## МаричкаПраздничная

Здравствуйте  :069:  Я тоже поддерживаю мысль о раскрутке в соц. сетях! Правда не знаю как у кого но у меня на это уходит уйма времени , а заинтересованных лиц ну не очень много. Возможно у кого то есть толковые советы по этому поводу.  :067:  :Laie 25:

----------


## Ольга Красникова

Раньше у меня был собственный сайт и всех потенциальных клиентов я отправляла по телефону туда, не знаю, кто дошел, кто нет, но со временем поняла - пустая трата денег и времени. Куда раскрученее одноклассники, например. Там у меня личная страничка ведущей, много друзей, фото, отзывы, ролики. Слежу за тем, чтоб в ленте были мои фото и заметки по делу! В контакте почти тоже самое, но мало друзей, поэтому я там практически не афишируюсь. В Инстаграмме тоже есть страница, добавляю фото, но пока не особо помогает мне эта сеть. В одноклассниках так же есть своя группа, в которую я приглашаю только клиентов, уже заинтересовавшихся моей программой и расценками. Ну и сарафанное радио никто не отменял. С Авито заказов очень мало.

----------


## ЛаЛаночка

Я продвигаю группу в контакте https://vk.com/zolotoi_vavilon , Уже есть отклики, Плюс Раздаю раздатку на больших мероприятиях и раз в месяц беру благотворительные мероприятия , на которых тоже себя рекламирую.

----------


## Frank_Booth

Доброго дня всем! в наше время интернет в раскрутке играет чуть ли не главную роль,на данный момент интернет как вид рекламы соперничает только с сарафанным радио.Считаю это очень хорошим видом рекламы.Могу помочь с рекламой в соц.сети вконтакте. если интересно обращайтесь на почту didukazmanovy@yandex точка ru  с пометкой реклама в  "вконтакте".

----------


## Aida80

> Делать собственный сайт не дёшево, 
> 
> 
> *Можно на www.narod.ru сделать БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ сайт*


Сделать можно и бесплатно, а вот раскрутка требует денежку.

----------


## Naday

Привет, на самом деле сделать сайт не так уж и затратно! Можно уложится в 10 000 р. это не дорого!! Сделать лендинг страницу и подключить контекстную рекламу) И будет вам счастье) Удачи в развитии!!
http://prazdnik-funtik.ru/

----------


## Smel

На форуме вопрос о сайте витает постоянно. Хочется выразить свое мнение. Совсем бесплатно сделать сайт не получится, все равно потратишь время и деньги на его эффективность. В бесплатных конструкторах сайт делается быстро и вполне качественно, но он не раскручивается и он НЕ ВАШ... То есть в любой момент по самым не адекватным причинам он может исчезнуть. Как правило, когда сайт набирает посетителей, раскручивается и становится видимым в поисковых системах - вам предложат перейти на платный тариф, так как ваш сайт стал потреблять много ресурсов сервера. Другой конец палки - видел я как человек сделал сайт за 10000 руб. (это далеко не самая высокая цена), но трафик на сайт не идет. 
Моё мнение, сайт надо делать за 2000 - 5000 рублей, но по строгому ТЗ (техническому заданию) - описать все, что ты хочешь видеть на сайте и как вообще он должен работать. Важно: SEO оптимизация - чистый код, геотаргетинг (привязка к вашему региону или городу), чистый ip адрес и домен. Вывод: самостоятельно сайт создать можно только изучив все эти тонкости. А вам это надо? Лучше уж обратиться к надежному специалисту.

----------

Натали-наташа (13.11.2016)

----------


## BROOKSE

Здравствуйте, я совсем недавно открылась, мой кукольный театр " Котенок" совсем еще мал,
даю рекламу в соц. сетях ОК и ВК, по бартеру, у организаторов есть детки они к нам приходят 
на выступления, театры проводим в развивающем центре, тоже по бартеру, чтобы привлечь к ним 
больше детей, после спектакля дети остаются играть в центре. Еще бумажные листовки раздаем
и развешиваем, эффективность пока не выявила.

----------


## intell23

Продаю стандартно, доски обявлений, Вк и ФБ. Иногда на блогах ссылку кидаю

----------


## Pti4e4ka

И как? Многие звонят?

----------


## Вреднючка

ОК, Авито и сарафанное радио.

----------


## Людмила91

Почти 9 лет путем сарафанного радио. Да не часто, не стабильно, зато уверена в клиентах!
Сейчас путем ВК, ОК, Авито.

----------


## Таня0708

Как быстро привлечь подписчиков в социальных сетях (из личного опыта)

Сегодня про целевой трафик из социальных сетей много говорят. 90% информации обман и вода. Ниже опишу несколько способов как быстро набрать подписчиков.

1. Размещайте интересную информацию в правильное время. Если публиковать посты в вечернее время (когда люди приходят домой и занимаются потреблением контента), то это дает не только увеличение просмотра страницы или группы, но и процент новых подписчиков.

2. 1 раз в месяц задавайте вопрос своим читателям, что бы они хотели изменить или добавить касательно Вашего публикуемого контента. Данный метод так же увеличивает количество подписавшихся из-за созданного положительного образа.

3. Разбавляйте контент развлекательными постами (1/5), даже если Вы пишите на серьезные темы. Это увеличивает количество репостов, соответственно обеспечивает дополнительный трафик.

4. Делайте вышеперечисленное регулярно, не останавливайтесь на достигнутом и хотя бы 1 раз в месяц проводите конкурсы.

Эти приемы помогли за несколько месяцев удвоить число подписчиков в моих группах. Все вышеперечисленное я проделываю регулярно. Это базовые рекомендации без которых успех невозможен. Но это еще далеко не все.В следующих постах, скину еще полезных рекомендаций.

С ув.Татьяна!

----------


## kucunychka

Здравствуйте! Раньше как-то не сильно обращала внимание на интернет-раскрутку! Потом после определенных событий, поняла  интрнет активно ннужно использовать!
И разными способами.
1. Сайт(хотя меня на это не хватает).
2. Реклама в соцсетях, я на ОК и в ВК vk.com/valentina_kundeus. Группа "В контакте" https://vk.com/agensy_holiday
Для тех, кто в этом разочарован, скажу- нужно работать над раскруткой, а именно сделать это можно через:
    Приглашение людей в друзья и в группу ВК;
    Конкурсы внутри группы(особенно эффективно, проверено лично));
    Репосты постов с группы;
    Сотрудничество с аналогичными группами.
Да, сраничка должна быть ЖИВОЙ! Постоянно обновляйте информацию !
Всем удачи!

----------


## Tigrishka

сейчас появилось много возможностей раскрутить себя с помощью соц сетей, главное условие- чаще обновлять информацию о проведённых мероприятиях. Вот поленилась я зайти в контакт и поменять фото и сразу заказы упали, а как только прогнала фотки через ленту, друзья отлайкали и сразу пару новых заказчиков в друзьях. То же самое касается инстаграмма и ему подобных, главное вообще о себе напоминать (хотя я это ой как не люблю)

----------


## korostin

пока только пробую свои силы в контакте, до сайта еще не добралась, да и дорого это.

----------


## OlegVeschiy

Тема имеет крайне отвратительное название, прям кошмар. Нельзя было заменить "продает себя" на продвигает?или рекламирует

----------


## ВикторияНВ

Создала сайт, сама на движке вордпресс, сейчас хочу его продвинуть чтобы с него шли заказы, но пока не знаю как, может кто-то разбирается? И вообще хотела бы получить обратную связь по удобству сайта, дизайну и т.д. просто не знаю где спросить, мой сайт: http://go-show86.ru

----------


## AsterLory

Использую инстаграм , еще могу на DA

----------


## Мелехина Настя

Всем здравствуйте! Тоже потихоньку осваиваю саморекламу в интернете! А если точнее мечтаю об увеличении посещаемости родного Дома культуры! Создала страничку в "Одноклассниках", выкладываю мероприятия в местной группе в этой же соц.сети. Надо как - то осваивать и другие соц.сети...

----------


## Siyakyky

Я делаю очень просто:
Я рекламирую не себя, а специалиста своего профиля Муде Каштанова, 

а он рекламирует меня.
Если желаете, чтобы Муде Каштанов пропиарил немного вас , напишите  мне, он  что-нибудь придумает.

----------


## АлинаГусева

Начал продвигать  сайт и столкнулся с тем что просто не хватает времени.Мне посоветовали заказать крауд маркетинг.Почитав информацию в блоге Links-stream ,решил воспользоваться их услугами.

----------


## Бошур

Сейчас можно заказать накрутку подписчиков в любой социальной сети.

----------


## Jana Velk

В самом начале пандемии, когда мы все сидели на самоизоляции, решила открыть свой канал на Ютуб https://www.youtube.com/c/artvelk Мне понравилось, но нужно, чтобы канал был всегда живым, регулярно обновлялся и конечно нужно интересоваться контентом друзей, очень много интересных и творческих людей нашла с помощью Ютуб. Пришла туду не ради денег и монетизации, а просто поделиться своим творчеством, посмотреть других. Вконтакте, в одноклассниках, инстаграм и на фаесбук мне почему-то не очень нравится. если честно, не люблю читать кто и что ест на завтрак и т.д. Избыток фото по каждой мелочи и тд. Ютуб мне больше понравился, ну а там посмотрим)

----------


## MuzNeko

Проще создать профиль в социальных сетях  :Smile3:  В основном все люди сидят в инстаграме  :Aga:  тик токе и в ВК  :Ok:

----------


## Олеся Александровна Невед

Простите за глупый вопрос, сколько стоит сейчас создать свой сайт? Вы ведь с него начинали?

----------


## lar17110

> Проще создать профиль в социальных сетях  В основном все люди сидят в инстаграме  тик токе и в ВК


Вы правы... В Тик Ток зашла с первого раза - 350000 просмотров. Удивительно, как всё в этом мире меняется со скоростью света...

----------

